# Cooking wild critters and tips.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

First and for most when you wish to cook a wild critter the prep is the most important step. You want to keep the critter clean as you skin it remove any hair or feathers on the carcass remove all glands on those critters that have them. It is also a good Idea to remove fatty deposits/tissue. Try to age the critter also older animals can be tough and are better suited to a long slow cook method.

Many chicken recipes can be used for game birds like pheasant quail and partridges, grouse ducks and geese. 
Many beef and pork recipes also work well with deer, elk, moose and other hoofed animals.
And Yes even a coyote can be cooked and taste delicious, along with bob cat and mountain lion.
Don't be afraid to modify the following recipes and use slightly different amounts of the listed ingredients. Or you can experiment and substitute other ingredients. That is what good cooks do -- they find the right combination of ingredients in the right quantities that are pleasing to the taste. A little change can produce exciting and delightful results. Too much change can ruin a recipe.

Some use full tips 
When you substitute honey for granulated sugar in recipes, begin by substituting honey for up to half of the sugar called for in the recipe.
With experimentation, honey can be substituted for all the sugar in some recipes.
When substituting honey for sugar in baked goods:
Reduce the liquid in the recipe by 1/4 cup for each cup of honey used.
Add about 1/2 teaspoon baking soda for each cup of honey used.
Reduce oven temperature by 25 degrees to prevent over-browning.
For easy measuring and clean-up, coat measuring cup or spoon with cooking spray before adding honey.
A 12-ounce jar of honey equals a standard measuring cup.



*Useful Substitutions*​ 
1 tsp. baking powder = 1/4 tsp. baking soda + 1/2 tsp. cream tartar + 1/4 tsp. cornstarch
1 tsp. baking powder = 1/3 tsp. baking soda + 1/2 tsp. cream tartar
1 cup butter = 1 cup shortening + 1/2 tsp. salt
1 tbsp. oil = 1 tbsp. melted shortening (or lard)
1 cup corn syrup = 1 cup honey = 1 cup sugar + 1/2 cup of the liquid used in the recipe
1 cup buttermilk = 1 cup milk + 1 tbsp. vinegar (or lemon juice)
1 cup nonfat milk = 1/3 cup nonfat dry milk + 1 cup water
1 cup whole milk = 1/3 cup nonfat dry milk + 1 cup water + 2 tbsp. melted butter
1 cup whole milk = 1/2 cup evaporated milk + 1/2 cup water
1 cup sugar = 1 cup corn syrup (decrease recipe liquid by 1/4 cup)
1 cup sugar = 1 cup honey (decrease recipe liquid by 1/4 cup)
1 oz. unsweetened chocolate = 3 tbsp. cocoa + 1 tbsp. shortening

 
Going to do this one this week.

*Cajun Coyote Recipe*
*INGREDIENTS:*
* 2 cups vegetable oil
* 2 tablespoons Cajun seasoning
* 2 tablespoons dried Italian-style seasoning
* 2 tablespoons lemon pepper
* garlic powder to taste
* 2lbs of fresh thawed coyote meat &#8211; pounded to 1/2 inch thickness
*DIRECTIONS:*
1. In a large shallow dish, mix the oil, Cajun seasoning, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, and lemon pepper. Place the coyote meat in the dish, and turn to coat with the mixture. Cover, and refrigerate for 1/2 hour.
2. Preheat the grill for high heat.
3. Lightly oil the grill grate. Drain coyote, and discard marinade. Place coyote on hot grill and cook for 6 to 8 minutes on each side, or until juices run clear.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Berry nice goose recipe.*
A delicious way to cook goose, and you can substitute the blackberry jelly with raspberry or other fruit flavor. I like cranberry's I pick wild.
Ingredients: 1 goose, cleaned and prepped for roasting carrots, celery and 1 onion, sliced 1-1/2 cups homemade blackberry jelly 1/2 cup brandy Directions: PREHEAT oven to 325Â°F. Lightly spray a roasting pan with vegetable oil. Lay carrots, celery and onion slices on the bottom of the roasting pan. Pierce skin ONLY. Mix the fruit jelly with the brandy and baste the turkey with this mixture every 15 minutes. Roast for two hours, or until internal temperature reaches 180Â°F. Serve with wild rice.
this will work with turkey and other feathered game

*Butterfiled Turkey with Lime & Oregano*
1 wild turkey, plucked
4 limes, cut into halves
4 teaspoons oregano leaves 
Salt, pepper 

With poultry shears or a knife, split turkey lengthwise along one side of backbone. Pull turkey open; place, skin side up, on a flat surface, and press firmly, cracking breastbone slightly, until bird lies reasonably flat. Rinse and pat dry. (At this point, you may cover and refrigerate until next day.) Before cooking, rub juice from 1 or 2 lime halves over turkey; sprinkle with oregano, then lightly sprinkle with salt and pepper. 


Barbecue turkey by indirect heat, placing turkey, skin side up, on grill directly above drip pan. Cover barbecue and adjust dampers as necessary to maintain an even heat. Cook turkey until a meat thermometer inserted in the breast registers 170 degrees, about 1-1/2 to 2 hours. Every 30 minutes, squeeze 1 or 2 lime halves and rub over turkey.

*ROAST SKUNK*

1 skunk 
2 sliced carrots
1 c. clear soup
1 tsp. onion juice

Dissolve 1 chicken bouillon cube in 1 cup of hot water. Skin, clean, and remove scent bag from skunk. Parboil in salted water 15 minutes. Drain off water. Then place meat in fresh water and steam until tender, about 1 hour. Transfer to roasting pan and put in oven at 375Â°F. Add 1 cup of clear soup broth, 2 sliced carrots and 1 teaspoon of onion juice. Cook, uncovered, for 2 hours.

*ONION-BAKED RACCOON*


1 raccoon
Salt and pepper
Shortening
4 bay leaves, crumbled
1 pkg. dehydrated onion soup mix
Water

Prepare raccoon and cut in serving pieces. Salt and pepper to taste and brown well in shortening. Place browned pieces in roaster. Add bay leaves and sprinkle dry soup over meat. Add 1 cup water - more may be added during baking. Bake at 325 degrees until tender

That should get Ya'll started.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*WOODCHUCK, WHISTLE PIG, GROUND HOG*. They are vegan critters.


1 woodchuck
2 slices bacon
Potatoes, carrots, onions
2 onions or 1 onion and 1 apple
Salt and pepper to taste
4 c. water

Soak woodchuck in salt water for 24 hours before cooking. Rinse well and place in roasted. Put onion and apple in cavity. Lay bacon over breast. Salt and pepper to taste. Place vegetables around woodchuck. Add water. Place in 350 degree oven and roast for 3 to 4 hours


*FRIED WOODCHUCK*

 1 woodchuck
1 tbsp. salt
1 c. flour
3 tbsp. fat
 
Clean woodchuck and cut into 6 or 7 pieces. Parboil in salted water for 1 hour. Remove from broth, roll in flour and fry in hot fat (deep fat may be used) until brown

*STEWED WOODCHUCK*

 1 woodchuck
2 onions, sliced
1/2 c. celery, sliced
Flour
Vinegar and water
Salt and pepper
Cloves
 
Clean woodchuck, remove glands, cut into serving pieces. Soak overnight in a solution of equal parts water and vinegar with addition of a sliced onions and a little salt. Drain, wash and wipe. parboil 20 minutes, drain and cover with fresh boiling water. Add 1 sliced onion, 1/2 cup celery sliced, a few cloves, salt, and pepper. Cook until tender, then thicken gravy with flour.

*WOODCHUCK IN SAUCE*

 1 woodchuck
1/4 c. salt
4 mint leaves
1/4 c. oil
1 clove garlic, chopped
Salt & pepper to taste
1/2 c. vinegar
2 c. tomato sauce
Pinch of basil
 
Remove scent glands from woodchuck. Soak 8 hours in cold water with salt. Cut in 8 pieces and boil 15 minutes. Rinse and repeat soaking process. Rinse again and boil with mint leaves for 45 minutes. Drain and brown with oil and garlic. Salt and pepper both sides. When browned, add vinegar. Cover and let simmer 8 minutes. Remove from pan and put into pot. Add tomato sauce and a pinch of basil. Cook 1 1/2 hours over moderate heat.

*GRANDMA GUERINA'S BRAISED WOODCHUCK*

 Using a crock or bowl (not a metal pan) marinate the chunks of meat for 48 hours in:

1 c. sugar
1/4 c. vinegar
1/4 c. salt
2 bay leaves
1 slice onion
1/4 tsp. chili powder
Enough water to cover meat
 
Dry pieces and roll in seasoned (salt and pepper) flour. Brown in imported olive oil in a heavy frying pan. Add to pan:

1 chopped onion
1 chopped carrot
1 chopped stalk of celery (with leaves)
1 c. tomato juice
6 oz. tomato paste
1/2 tsp. oregano
1/2 tsp. basil
1/2 tsp. marjoram
 
Cover and simmer over low heat until the meat is tender about 2 hours. Place the meat on a heated platter surrounding a bed of buttered noodles. Pour the sauce over both. Serve with a green salad dressing with oil and vinegar and hot Italian bread.

The above recipes work with Possum and ***** also.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Possum recipes.

*LOUISIANA 'POSSUM AND YAMS*

1 med. possum
6 med. yams

Season well with salt, black pepper and cayenne. Add 2 tablespoons vinegar and 1 cup water. Cover and place in refrigerator overnight. When ready to cook, place in pot with 1 quart water. Simmer about 1 1/2 hours. Remove from pot and place in a shallow baking dish. Slice yams lengthwise. Place yams around 'possum. Sprinkle 2 tablespoons sugar on yams. Pour 1 cup of liquid from pot over 'possum. (Remove excess fat first.) Bake in moderate oven (300 degrees F.) until yams are done and 'possum is tender.


*ROAST POSSUM WITH SWEET POTATOES.*

1 possum
Salt and pepper
1 pod red pepper
1 sweet potato per person

Simmer possum until partially done, changing the stock a couple of times according to age and amount of wild taste. Add a piece of red pepper in the final simmer. Place possum in roaster. Add small amount of water. Sprinkle possum with flour and baste with fat, if necessary. (Usually fat on possum is sufficient.) Surround by small sweet potatoes and bake until possum and potatoes are browned. Cooking time, from 1 to 2 hours at 350 degrees.


*Possum and Taters 
*
Ingredients: 
1 young, fat possum 
8 sweet potatoes 
2 tablespoons butter 
1 tablespoon sugar 
salt 

Directions: First, catch a possum. This in itself is excellent entertainment on a moonlight night. Skin the possum and remove the head and feet. Be sure to wash it thoroughly. Freeze overnight either outside or in a refrigerator. When ready to cook, peel the potatoes and boil them tender in lightly salted water along with the butter and sugar. At the same time, stew the possum tender in a tightly covered pan with a little water. Arrange the taters around the possum, strip with bacon, sprinkle with thyme or marjoram, or pepper, and brown in the oven. Baste often with the drippings. 


*Stuffed Possum 

*1 possum (whole) 
1 qt. cold water 
1/8 cup salt 
5 beef bouillon cubes 
2 bay leaves 
3 celery stalks (chopped) 
2 onions (sliced) 
1 bag packaged stuffing 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Soak possum in cold salt water for 10 hours. Rinse meat in cold water and refrigerate 2-4 hours. Prepare stuffing according to package directions. Stuff possum cavity with prepared packaged stuffing. Close cavity tightly. Place stuffed possum in roasting pan, add water, bouillon cubes, bay leaves, celery and onion. After 2 hours turn meat. Reduce heat to 300 degrees. Cook for 1 more hour. Test roast, if not done reduce heat and cook until done. 

  Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Only thing I ever killed I couldn't eat was a about 6 year old Wild Ram.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Why didn't you eat the ram?


Some muskrats recipes, as a Kid I had a trap line for them. so we ate a lot of them.

*HUDSON SEAL (MUSKRAT)*

3 muskrats
2 lg. onions
6 carrots
1 clove garlic
2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. pepper
3 qts. water

Completely defat carcass, paying special attention to the end of the leg and under front legs. *IMPORTANT: All fat must come off!*
Quarter onions and slice carrots. Put in water along with salt, pepper, and meat. Boil until very tender. Check by pinching large leg muscle. It should crush completely through without much pressure of fingers. Remove from water.

*FRIED MUSKRAT*

1 young muskrat
1 egg
3/4 c. milk
1 c. flour
1 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. pepper
3 tbsp. fat
1 tbsp. water

Cut muskrat into serving size pieces and soak 8-10 hours in cold salt water (1 tablespoon salt to 1 quart water). Parboil 15-20 minutes, drain and wipe dry with damp cloth. Combine egg, milk, salt, and flour to make a smooth batter. Dip meat in batter and drop into hot fat and brown on all sides. Add water to skillet. When brown, reduce heat, cover and cook slowly until tender (about 1 1/2 hours).

*OVEN-BARBECUED MUSKRAT*

If muskrat is old, soak 24 hours in water to which 1 cup vinegar and 2 tablespoons salt have been added to each quart. Drain and dry. Cut in serving pieces. Brown pieces on all sides on hot fat. Place in pan, cover with Barbecue Sauce and bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour or until tender, spooning sauce from pan over meat frequently.

*BARBECUE SAUCE:*

1/2 c. butter
1 lg. onion, grated
1/2 c. water
1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
3 tbsp. lemon juice
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. pepper
2 tsp. paprika
1/2 tsp. dry mustard
1 tbsp. brown sugar
2 tbsp. tomato paste

Melt butter; add onion and cook until wilted. Add remaining ingredients and simmer 10 minutes.

*MUSKRAT AND ONIONS*

1 muskrat
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. paprika
1/2 c. flour
3 tbsp. fat
3 lg. onions, sliced
1 c. sour cream

Soak muskrat overnight in salted water (1 tablespoon salt to 1 quart water). Drain, disjoint and cut up. Season with 1 teaspoon salt, paprika, roll into flour and fry in fat until browned. Cover muskrat with onion, sprinkle onions with 1/2 teaspoon salt. Pour in the cream. Cover skillet tightly and simmer for 1 hour. 

*MUSKRAT MEAT LOAF*

1 1/2 lbs. ground muskrat
2 eggs, beaten
1/8 c. dry crumbs
1 c. evaporated milk
1/4 onion, minced or grated
1/4 tsp. thyme
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce

Soak muskrat overnight in salted water (1 tablespoons salt to 1 quart water). Remove meat from bones and grind. Mix thoroughly with other ingredients. Place in meat loaf dish. Place dish in pan containing hot water. Bake in a moderate oven, 350 degrees for 1 1/4 hours to 2 hours.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Why didn't you eat the ram?
> 
> 
> Al


My Guide said I would never be able to eat the meat but my wife insisted I bring it home.

Took a piece fried it. Tasted fine, then the after taste  We tried everything but no matter it always tasted NASTY!!!!

Had people tell me we couldn't eat Wild Boar. Never had a problem eating them.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Probably a old ram and used wrong method to cook it and the wrong seasonings.

Had people tell me that about bear. I found it to be a great tasting meat cooked on low heat and slowly.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I also trapped beaver for a while. You should never waste the meat from one.

*BARBECUED BEAVER*

Remove all fat from beaver and cut in serving pieces. Soak 3-4 hours in water to which has been added 2 rounded tablespoons salt. Place beaver in large kettle; cover with water, add 1 tablespoons salt. Slowly simmer 1 hour. Remove from kettle and rinse meat. Place in roaster. Pour over Barbecue Sauce and bake, covered, at 200 degrees for 3 hours. Turn every half hours. Serves 4-6.

*BARBECUE SAUCE:*

3 tbsp. butter, melted
1 med. onion, chopped
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. garlic salt
1/4 tsp. paprika
1/4 tsp. hot pepper sauce
1/4 tsp. dry mustard
1/4 c. catsup
3 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
3 tbsp. cider vinegar
1 tbsp. celery flakes
1/8 tsp. thyme
1/4 tsp. marjoram

Mix first 10 minutes, pour over meat. Over this scatter celery flakes, thyme and marjoram.

*BEAVER ROAST*

 1 beaver roast
4 c. water
1 tbsp. tamari
1 pkg. onion soup mix
1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce

Soak roast in salt water 24 hours before cooking. Rinse well. Brown roast on all sides in butter. Place in crock pot. Sprinkle onion soup mix over roast. Add water and other ingredients. Cook 8 hours on low. Juice may be thickened with flour and water or cornstarch and water and used for gravy.

*BEAVER TAIL SOUP*

 Skin and remove all fat from tails of 2 beavers; cut up tails in small pieces. Soak overnight in water with 2 cups vinegar and 2 tablespoons salt for each quart. Place meat in kettle with 4 quarts boiling water. Add 1/4 teaspoon pepper, 1 1/2 teaspoons salt, 1 bay leaf, 2 cloves garlic, minced, 3 carrots, sliced, 3 stalks celery, 2 small onions. When meat is almost tender, add 2 cups egg noodles and 1 small can peas (I prefer frozen over mushy can peas) , drained. 

*BEAVER TAIL BEANS*

 Blister tail over fire until skin loosens or dip in boiling water for a couple of minutes. Pull skin off. Cut up and boil with a pot of beans. Add salt and pepper to taste. Some chopped onions adds to the flavor. Beaver tail is also good roast over a campfire or in the oven.

*PICKLED BEAVER TAIL*

Put a long stick or long tonged fork through a beaver tail and hold tail over an open flame until the skin pops and peels off. Boil the tail in water. Drain water then boil again in fresh water until tender. Then cut tail into bite sizes. Place in jars of pure white vinegar. Seal jars

*ORIENTAL HONEY SAUCE WITH FISH OR GAME*

 2 lbs. any meat, cubed (beaver is best, fish is good too)
Melted shortening or oil
1 heaping tbsp. beef bouillon
3/4 c. water
1/4 c. honey
2 tbsp. soy sauce
2 tbsp. cooking wine (optional)
1/2 tsp. garlic salt
Vegetables (carrots, celery, snow peas, etc. optional)

Flour and brown meat in oil for 15 minute. Combine remaining ingredients and add to meat. Cover and cook 20 minutes. (Add vegetables, if desired.) Thicken with cornstarch if necessary, and serve over rice or noodles.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*BACON SNAKES*

1 lb. bacon slices, cut in half
2 c. flour
1 tsp. salt
2 c. (8 oz.) Cheddar cheese, shredded
1/2 c. shortening, melted
1/3 c. milk

Cut 18 bacon slices in half. Fry until brown, but not crisp; set aside. Sift together 2 cups flour, 1 teaspoon salt; stir in 2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese until particles are size of peas. Combine 1/2 cup shortening and 1/3 cup milk. Add to dry ingredients all at once. Stir until dough clings together. Roll out on floured board in 12 x 9 inch rectangle. Cut in 6 x 1 inch strips. Place 1 piece bacon on each strip. Roll up, fasten with toothpick. Place on ungreased cookie sheet. Bake at 450 degrees for 8 to 10 minutes until golden brown. Serve warm.

*SNAKE ALLEY NOODLES*

 3/4 c. uncooked spaghetti
1/4 c. soy sauce
2 tbsp. dry sherry
5 tsp. cornstarch
1 c. water
1 lb. ground pork (raw)
1 tbsp. minced fresh ginger
1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 tsp. crushed red pepper flakes
3/4 c. chopped green onions
1/2 lb. cooked baby shrimp (rinsed & drained)
 
Cook spaghetti according to directions; omit salt. Drain and keep warm. Combine soy sauce, sherry, cornstarch and water. Set aside. Stir fry pork with ginger, garlic and red pepper in hot wok until pork is well done. Add green onions. Stir fry 1 minute. Stir soy sauce mixture. Add to wok. Cook until it boils and thickens slightly. Stir in shrimp. Heat through. Pour over noodles. 
 
*COWBOY (SNAKE) CAKES*
 
1 rattlesnake per person
Crab boil
1 egg
Salt & pepper
Green onion
2 tbsp. oil
 
Gut the rattlesnake and peel the skin off. Cook in a crab boil (water + lemon + seed package for crab or shrimp). Cool and peel off the strips of meat. Chop and combine with egg to bind, salt and pepper and a bit of green onion. SautÃ© in oil until brown on both sides
 

*RIP ROARIN' RATTLERS*
 
 rattler per person
1/2 c. tomato chow chow
1 tbsp. chili powder
1 tbsp. oil
1 tbsp. molasses
2 tbsp. finely grated green pepper
Salt & pepper to taste
Juice of 1 lemon
2 tbsp. Worcestershire 
 Wash, dry and cut snake into 4 inch pieces. Mix all ingredients in a large bowl and allow meat to marinate for 2 hours. Lay snake on grill and cook slowly, basting frequently.
 
Fried Rattlesnake and Ham Gravy
 
 1 24" to 30" skinned & cleaned western diamondback rattlesnake, cut in 3" to 4" pieces
~ drippings of 6 slices of bacon
~ 3/4 cup oil
~ 3/4 lb. cooked ham, diced
~ 2 cups milk
~ 1 tbs brewed coffee
~ 1/2 cup flour (1 tbs reserved)
~ biscuits or toast
~ salt and pepper
~ tabasco sauce, optional  
In a cast iron skillet, fry the bacon. Remove bacon and drain on paper towels. Reserve drippings.

Add the oil to the drippings. Flour rattlesnake and fry over medium heat until golden brown.

Remove each piece as it becomes done and drain on paper towels.

Drain off the oil and drippings reserving 1 tbs. Add 1 tbs of flour. Stir and scrape bottom of the skillet to remove any browned stuck pieces.

Add the ham, coffee and milk. Stir until bubbly. If too thick add water, coffee or milk a tablespoon at a time.

Serve the rattlesnake with biscuits or toast and the ham gravy.

Salt and pepper and/or season with tabasco sauce to taste.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Crispy Frog Legs*

 5 lb's small frog legs
~ 3/4 cup lemon juice or vinegar
~ crushed ice
~ 1 cup milk
~ 6 eggs, separated
~ 2 tbsp olive or vegetable oil
~ 1/4 tsp salt
~ salt and pepper
~ 1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
~ vegetable oil   
Wash the frog legs thoroughly. Place in a large pan and sprinkle with lemon juice. Cover with crushed ice and refrigerate 1 to 3 hours.

Combine the milk, egg yolks, olive oil and 1/4 tsp salt.

Beat the egg whites until stiff. Fold into the batter.

Sprinkle the frog legs with salt and pepper to taste. Dip legs into the batter then dredge in the flour.

Fry until golden brown in deep oil heated to 375 degrees. Drain on paper towels.



*Frog and Shrimp Gumbo*

 5 lbs. frogs, skinned and cleaned
~ 3 lbs. medium shrimp, peeled and deveined
~ Zatarainâs Liquid Crab Boil seasoning
~ 1/2 cup oil
~ 1/2 cup flour
~ 3 medium onions, chopped
~ 1 green bell pepper, chopped
~ 3 stalks celery, chopped
~ 1 tsp minced garlic
~ 1 can diced Rotel tomatoes
~ 3 qts water
~ 2 tsp salt
~ 1 tsp black pepper
~ 1 tsp red pepper
~ dash all spice
~ dash ground cloves
~ 1/4 tsp ground thyme
~ 1/2 tsp ground basil
~ 1/2 tsp ground oregano
~ 1 tsp chili powder
~ 2 bay leaves
~ 1 1/2 lbs frozen okra
~ 1/2 cup chopped green onion tops
~ 1/2 cup chopped parsley  6 pairs frog legs
~ 1 stick butter, melted, may need more than 1 stick
~ 3 tbsp butter
~ black pepper
~ salt
~ 2 cloves garlic, minced
~ 1/4 cup white wine  
Grill the legs over medium-low heat until browned while brushing with the melted butter. Remove from grill.

Melt 3 tbsp butter in a large skillet. Add the frog legs.

Season to taste with salt and pepper.

Add the garlic and wine.

Cover and simmer for 30 minutes. Add more wine or a little water if needed.

*Wild Edible Snails in Garlic Butter*
*Ingredients* 

Three handfuls of wild garden snails etc. 
Oatmeal 
4 cloves of garlic (crushed) 
Butter 
Long sewing needle
 *Suggested Instructions*


Before cooking your snails you first need to purge them of ---- and grit. To do this sprinkle fine oatmeal onto the bottom of a large ice cream box and add your washed snails. Make sure the lid has lots of holes and is well ventilated, because you donât want your snails to get too hot. Feed them on oatmeal for about 3-4 days, then fast (starve) them for a further two days. 
Bring a pan of salted water to the boil and drop your snails into it. Bring it back to the boil and simmer for 15 minutes. When done, get a long sewing needle and hike the snails out of their shells. 
Melt lots of butter and gently sautee the crushed garlic until transparent, then throw in the snail meat and gently fry for 3 minutes. 
Serve with crusty bread and salad
 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*I do not condone only cooking the breast of wild birds like turkey and goose. I feel it is wasteful. Use the rest of the bird for/in other recipes.*


*Whiskey Glazed Wild Turkey Breast*

*Ingredients*


2 tablespoons butter 
1 turkey breast, skin on and brined 
Salt and pepper 
1 cup turkey stock 
4 tablespoons butter 
3 tablespoons honey 
6 tablespoons whiskey 
1 tablespoon grated orange rind 
2 tablespoons orange juice 
Â½ teaspoon cayenne
 Start by preheating the oven to 325 degrees F, and then melting butter on the stove top in a nice heavy bottomed skillet.
Once it begins to bubble, you add the turkey meat, skin side down. Resist the temptation to move it as it browns. You want to get some nice color on there and you donât want the skin to tear. 
Then you flip it over.
Now you are going to deglaze the pan with your stock and scrape up the brown bits with a wooden spoon. Once youâve done that, turn off the heat and put the turkey in the oven covered in foil and let it cook for 10 minutes.

Meanwhile, in a separate pan you melt the remaining butter.
Add the honey. From my bees! 
Mix the honey in well as it begins to bubble. You want to keep the heat low so the honey doesnât over caramelize and burn.
Then add the whiskey.
Then the orange juice.
Then the cayenne.
Let it bubble as you whisk until it is thick and a nice deep orange. Brush half of the glaze onto the turkey.Until it is nice and blanketed in orange goo. Then cover it again with foil, and return it to the oven.

Then add the other half about 20 minutes later. This time, leave the foil off when you return it to the oven and turn the temperature up to 400 degrees F. 15-20 minutes later the internal temperature should read 140-150 degrees F. 

*Slow-Cooker Herbed Turkey Breast Rolls*

<LI abp="1007">Wild Turkey Breasts <LI abp="1008">peppered bacon <LI abp="1009">rosemary <LI abp="1010">oregano <LI abp="1011">parsley <LI abp="1012">kitchen twine <LI abp="1013">2/3 c. chicken stock <LI abp="1014">1/3 c. apple juice <LI abp="1015">1/3 c. rice vinegar <LI abp="1016">mushrooms <LI abp="1017">cornstarch (for gravy) Slit a pocket in the turkey breasts, fill them with peppered bacon, rosemary, oregano, and parsley, and roll them shut, securing them with kitchen twine. 
Place in the crockpot on low heat, cover them with 2/3 cup of chicken broth, 1/3 cup of apple juice and 1/3 cup of rice vinegar, mushrooms and more herbs. Cook on low for 6-8 hours.
Make gravy by mixing a couple of tablespoons of cornstarch with chicken stock and adding it to the liquid in the crockpot turning it on high while finishing the rest of the meal.

*Thanksgiving Wild Turkey*

*Ingredients*



3/4 pound (375 g) fatback, salted pork, or bacon, 1/2 pound minced, 1/4 pound sliced 
1 wild turkey, 11â13 pounds (5.5â6.5 kg) 
Coarse salt and freshly ground black pepper 
1 yellow onion, minced 
3 ribs celery, minced 
4 cloves garlic, minced 
4 cups (8 oz/250 g) toasted diced bread 
1 cup (8 fl oz/250 ml) chicken stock 
6 sprigs sage, minced 
2 sprigs rosemary, minced 
8 sprigs Italian parsley, minced
 *Directions*



 1.

Preheat the oven to 350Â°F (180Â°C). Render half of the minced fatback slowly in a heavy-bottom sautÃ© pan. Reserve and keep warm.



 2.

Dry the turkey very well with paper towels. Using a brush, coat the exterior with some of the warm minced fatback and season well with salt and pepper inside and out.



 3.

Heat up the remaining minced fatback on medium. Add the onion and season with salt and pepper. Cook for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally, then add the celery and cook for 5 minutes more. Add the garlic and cook for 1 minute. Remove from the heat and add the toasted bread. Moisten with stock and add the minced herbs. Taste the bread cubes and add more broth and herbs as neededâthey should be moist and tasty. Gently fill the cavity of the turkey with this mixture, and cover the breast with the remaining slices of fatback.



 4.

Place the turkey, breast side up, in a heavy roasting pan and put it in the oven. Roast for 1 hour. Remove the fatback, raise the oven temperature to 375Â°F (190Â°C), and continue roasting for 1 hour to brown the breast. Remove the turkey as soon as it registers 160Â°F (71Â°C) on an instant-read thermometer inserted into the thickest part of the thigh, away from the bones


 5.Let the turkey rest for at least 20â30 minutes before carving it across the grain with a sharp knife. 

 *Parboiled Turkey Drumsticks:*

1.) Gently place the skinned drumsticks in a tall lobster pot 3/4 full of boiling water. 2.) After 90 minutes or so, you can remove the legs (use tongs), cool them and pick the meat for use in soups and stews. 


Any tame turkey recipe works also just make sure of the internal temp of 160 to 175F when done.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Wild duck and geese.*
This is my many years thru 3 generations collection of duck recipes, primarily for wild ducks as well as geese. While most wild ducks enjoy a good reputation, geese are undeservedly maligned as greasy, livery and tough. Yes, they can be all these things, but properly done, a wild goose (or a domestic, for that matter) is essentially a large duck. Ducks and geese are best at medium rare.

*Roast Wild Duck*
1 whole duck (5-6 lbs)
olive oil
8 slices bacon
1 tablespoon honey
1 can lager beer
2 cloves of garlic, minced
2 teaspoons garlic pepper


In a small bowl, mix the honey and olive oil together. 
Dress a whole duck with either skin on or off and rub with olive oil and honey. 
Generously season duck with seasonings and herbs and drape bacon slices on top. 
Bake duck in a 9Ã13 baking dish at 400 degree for 2 hours
 *Duck a lâOrange*
1 whole duck
2 teaspoons chili powder
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon salt
1 large granny smith apple
2 cloves garlic
2 sage leaves
1 teaspoon light olive oil
For Orange Sauce:


2 tablespoons peach preserves 
1-1/4 cup fresh orange juice 
3 tablespoons of duck drippings, from pan 
1/4 cup red wine
 

Sprinkle chili powder, garlic powder, and salt over duck. 
Cut 1-inch slice in skin of ducks on both sides of breasts. 
In a blender, puree garlic, sage and olive oil and add to the skin slices of duck breast. 
Chop apple into 1-inch pieces and stuff inside the cavity of duck. 
Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 1 hour 30 minutes for a slightly rare duck, or 2 hours for a well done duck. 
Put the ingredients for the LâOrange sauce in saucepan and heat until alcohol simmers off, about 6 minutes. 
Serve LâOrange sauce over sliced duck breasts and other parts
 *Grilled Duck Poppers*
2 skinless duck breasts
1/2 cup cream cheese
2 slices thinly sliced bacon, cut into thirds
4-6 jalapenos slices lengthwise
2 teaspoons paprika
2 teaspoons cayenne
2 teaspoons garlic powder
1 teaspoon cumin
salt and pepper


Preheat a grill pan or grill over medium heat. 
In a small bowl, add cream cheese and spices together and set aside. 
On a cutting board, slice each duck breast, horizontally, into 3 slices. Cover breast slices with plastic wrap and lightly pound until thin. 
Put 1 jalapeno pepper slice and 1 tablespoon Cajun cream cheese on 1 end of each slice. Roll up and wrap in a piece of the bacon. Secure the roll with a toothpick to hold the bacon in place. Repeat until all jalapenos have been used. 
Add the duck poppers to grill pan and cook just until bacon is done
 *Duck Stew*
_This recipe can be added to a crock pot and heated on low for 5 hours or prepared in a Dutch oven._

1 pound boneless duck breast halves, skinned and cut into 1-inch pieces
7 cups duck stock or beef stock
2 cups dry red wine
1 tablespoon tomato paste
3 tablespoons duck fat, lard or butter
1 large onion, sliced, about 3 cups
4 carrots, sliced
2 teaspoons marjoram
4 sprigs fresh thyme
1 celery root, peeled and cut into 1-inch cubes
1 cup button mushrooms, sliced
4 new potatoes, quartered
Salt and black pepper to taste
1 cup barley, optional

In a small bowl, combine minced garlic and tomato paste and set aside.
2. In a Dutch oven, heat 1 tablespoon vegetable oil over medium-high heat until just starting to smoke. Add half of cubed duck breast and cook until well browned on all sides, reducing heat if oil begins to smoke or fond begins to burn. Transfer browned meat to large plate. Repeat with remaining duck meat and 1 tablespoon vegetable oil, leaving second batch of meat in pot after browning.
3. Reduce heat to medium and return first batch of beef to pot. Add onion and carrots to Dutch oven and stir to combine. Cook, scraping bottom of pan to loosen any browned bits, until onion is softened, 1 to 2 minutes. Add garlic/tomato mixture and broth, and cook, stirring gently until combined.
 4. Slowly add wine, scraping bottom of pan to loosen any additional browned bits. Increase heat to high and allow wine to simmer until thickened and slightly reduced, about 2 minutes. Stir in celery root, potatoes, onions, herbs and mushrooms. Bring to simmer and reduce heat to low. Cover, and cook for 1 1/2 hours.

*Duck Cracklins*
Duck skin
salt


Slice duck skin into 1-inch thin strips and sprinkle with salt. Add to frying pan. 
Over medium heat, fry until they skins become crisp. 
Place cracklins on paper towel to drain. 
Sprinkle on desired dish
 *Grandma's Duck Confit*
_This dish comes from an old method of preserving meat by seasoning it and slowly cooking it in its own fat. The cooked meat was then packed into a crock and covered with its cooking fat which acted as a seal and preservative. This method produces a particularly tender meat._

3 tablespoons salt
4 cloves garlic, smashed
1 shallot, peeled and sliced
6 sprigs thyme
Coarsely ground black pepper
4 duck legs with thighs
4 duck wings, trimmed
4 cups duck fat
1. Sprinkle 1 tablespoon of salt in the bottom of a dish or plastic container large enough to hold the duck pieces in a single layer. Evenly scatter half the garlic, shallots, and thyme in the container. Arrange the duck, skin-side up, over the salt mixture, then sprinkle with the remaining salt, garlic, shallots, and thyme and a little pepper. Cover and refrigerate for 1-2 days.
2. Preheat the oven to 225Â°F. Melt the duck fat in a small saucepan. Brush the salt and seasonings off the duck. Arrange the duck pieces in a single snug layer in a high-sided baking dish or ovenproof saucepan. Pour the melted fat over the duck (the duck pieces should be covered by fat) and place the confit in the oven. Cook the confit slowly at a very slow simmer â just an occasional bubble â until the duck is tender and can be easily pulled from the bone, 2-3 hours. Remove the confit from the oven. Cool and store the duck in the fat. (The confit will keep in the ice box for several weeks.)

*Stuffed Goose*

6, peeled garlic cloves
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 medium to large goose breast fillets
Salt and pepper
1/2 cup shredded Parmesan cheese
1/4 cup pine nuts
1/2 cup fresh herbs (blend of parsley, oregano, rosemary, etc.)
1 teaspoon lemon zest, minced
1/2 cup breadcrumbs
Butcher string


Preheat the oven to 325 degrees. 
Toss the garlic cloves with olive oil in a shallow oven-safe pan or skillet. Place the pan in the oven for 10 minutes; flip the cloves over and cook for another 10 minutes. When done, garlic will be lightly browned and softened. 
While the garlic is roasting, place the goose breast fillets on a flat surface and butterfly them one at a time. With the knife parallel to the cutting surface and midway through the thickness of the meat, slice each fillet from the thinnest side to the thickest. Do not slice all of the way through the fillet. The object is to butterfly the fillet so that it opens up like a book with the âhingeâ at the thicker part of the meat. Next, lightly pound the meat with a mallet or heavy skillet so that it is of equal thickness throughout. Season both sides liberally with salt and pepper. 
Remove the pan from the oven and the roasted garlic cloves from the pan, leaving the oil in the pan. Increase the oven heat to 400 degrees. Place the cloves in a bowl with Parmesan, pine nuts, herbs, lemon zest, and breadcrumbs. Stir to blend the mixture. Place fillets, cut side up, on a flat surface and spread the garlic mixture evenly over the meat. Roll up the meat, keeping the stuffing in place with your fingers while rolling. Secure each rolled fillet with butcher string. 
Place the stuffed fillets in the pan, and put the pan in the preheated oven. Roast for about 8 minutes or until lightly browned. Flip the fillets over and roast for 8 additional minutes or until the internal temperature reaches 140 degrees for medium-rare. 
Remove the pan from the oven and transfer the fillets to a cutting surface. Let them rest at room temperature for 5 minutes before removing the string and slicing the meat into 1-inch-thick medallions.
 *Quick Pan Sauce While the cooked meat is resting, add 1/2 cup of dry red wine to the roasting pan. Place over a medium-hot burner and bring to a boil. Add 2 tablespoons red wine vinegar, 1/2 cup diced tomato (canned is okay), and a pinch each of Italian seasoning and sugar. Season to taste with salt and pepper and drizzle sauce over stuffed goose medallions.

*ROASTED WILD GOOSE WITH CRANBERRY, OYSTER, AND CHESTNUT STUFFING*
{long one}

*THE INGREDIENTS*
*BRINE*
2 gallons water
1 cup salt
1 cup black pepper
1 cup brown sugar
*GOOSE*
1 wild goose, 4 to 5 pounds dressed, well plucked and cleaned
kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste
1/2 cup bacon fat (or oil)
2 to 4 cups chicken stock
*STUFFING*
3 tablespoons butter
1 cup diced yellow onions
3/4 cup diced celery
2 teaspoons minced garlic
1 teaspoon fresh sage, chopped
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 dozen shucked oysters, drained and liquor reserved
1/4 cup chopped roasted chestnuts
1/4 cup dried cranberries, plumped in warm water
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
1 to 2 cups buttermilk
4 cups stale crumbled cornbread
*TO BRINE THE GOOSE*
Mix the water, salt, pepper, and brown sugar together in a large pot. Place the goose in the brine mixture and refrigerate overnight.
*TO MAKE THE STUFFING*
Heat the butter in a large pan. Add the onions and celery and cook for about 4 minutes, or until soft. Add the garlic and cook for another 30 seconds. Season with sage, salt, pepper, and cayenne, remove from heat, and set aside. When cool, fold in the oysters, chestnuts, and plumped cranberries. In a mixing bowl, whisk together the eggs, oyster liquor, and a cup of buttermilk, and pour the mixture over the crumbled cornbread. (If using fresh cornbread, first crumble it onto a baking sheet and dry in a 200-degree oven for 1 hour or more, until very dry.) After the cornbread has absorbed the liquid, fold in the oyster mixture. Add more buttermilk if the stuffing seems perilously dry, but don't over moisten it.
*TO ROAST THE GOOSE*
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Remove the goose from the brine, pat dry, and season all over with salt and pepper. In a large pan or Dutch oven, heat the bacon fat on high. Sear the goose on all sides, for about 2 to 3 minutes each, until the skin is seared and lightly golden. Reseason with salt and pepper, making sure to include the inside of the goose this time, and fill it with the stuffing. (If you have any left over, bake it in a greased pan or glass dish along side the goose for 55 minutes.) Truss the goose's legs and place it breast side up in a roasting rack.
Pour the chicken stock into a roasting pan until it comes 1/4 to 1/2 inch up the sides. Lower the rack into the pan and roast the goose for roughly 2 hours, until a thermometer placed in the thigh reaches 160. Maintain the liquid level by adding more chicken stock, if necessary. (If the skin begins to get too brown, cover it loosely with a tent of aluminum foil.) Remove from the oven and let the goose sit, uncovered, for 10 to 20 minutes. The center of the stuffing must reach 165 degrees; if it's not cooked thoroughly, transfer it to a pan and place it back in the oven until done.

*APACHE WILD GOOSE*
1 wild goose, well cleaned & picked (do not skin)
2 1/2 qts. cornbread crumbs
1 lg. onion, chopped fine
2 Jonathan apples, diced
Salt & pepper
Sage
Garlic
Goose giblets

Boil giblets until tender, remove skin, and chop fine. Combine with cornbread crumbs, onions and apple. Mix well and add salt and pepper, sage, garlic and other seasonings to taste. Moisten and stuff goose. Place goose in roasting pan and spread with about 2 tablespoons of butter, and then sprinkle with a little flour. Roast in 350 degree oven until done, which will take about 15 to 20 minutes per pound. Baste often.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Fish are good for a body's health, so is catching them if you do not turn it into a job. 

*Catfish Fry*
1 cup buttermilk 
1 tablespoon black pepper 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
2 cups (about 8 2/3 oz.) self-rising cornmeal mix 
1 1/2 to 2 qt. peanut oil 
Preparation 
1. Cut shallow diagonal slices 2 inches apart into thickest portion of both sides of fillets. Place fillets in a large shallow dish.
2. Stir together buttermilk, pepper, and salt; pour over fillets. Cover and chill 8 to 24 hours, turning fillets occasionally.
3. Remove fillets from marinade; discard marinade. Dredge fillets in cornmeal mix, pressing to adhere.
4. Pour peanut oil to a depth of 1 1/2 inches in a large cast-iron Dutch oven or deep skillet; heat over medium-high to 370Â°F. Fry fish, 2 fillets at a time, until golden, about 6 minutes. Drain on wire rack lined with paper towels.

*Lemon Baked Trout*
 4 (4 oz.) trout filets, with skin
Olive or canola oil cooking spray
Sea salt
Freshly ground black pepper
2 â 3 lemons

*Directions*
1. Set rack in center of oven. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F. Or, preheat gas or charcoal grill to medium-hot and prepare it for cooking with indirect heat.
2. Lay large sheet of heavy-duty foil over large baking sheet. Coat lightly with cooking spray. Arrange trout filets on foil, spacing about 1-inch apart and leaving at least 2 inches around edges. Coat fish lightly with cooking spray. Sprinkle each filet with a pinch of salt and 5 or 6 grinds of pepper. 
3. Using sharp knife, cut off an end of a lemon. Cut lemon into the thinnest possible slices. Using the tip of the knife, flick the seeds out of each slice. Arrange 3-4 lemon slices down the center of each trout filet, overlapping them slightly. Lay another sheet of foil over fish and roll edges together to seal fish. 
4. Bake trout for 15 to 20 minutes, or until fish is opaque and flakes easily at thickest point. (If using an outdoor grill, slide packet with fish onto grill and later slide it back onto baking sheet to help lift off grill.) 
5. To serve, transfer each filet to a dinner plate 

 *Bluegill Parmesan *
 *Ingredients*



1/4 cup butter, melted  
1/2 cup dry bread crumbs  
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese  
2 tablespoons minced fresh parsley  
1 teaspoon salt  
1/2 teaspoon paprika  
1/4 teaspoon dried oregano  
1/4 teaspoon dried basil  
1/4 teaspoon pepper  
1 pound bluegill or crappie
 *Directions*



Place butter in a shallow bowl. In another shallow bowl, combine the bread crumbs, cheese and seasonings. Dip fish in butter, then coat with crumb mixture.  
Place in a greased 15-in. x 10-in. x 1-in. baking pan. Bake, uncovered, at 350Â° for 20 minutes or until fish flakes easily with a fork
 **** Perch or crappie may be substituted for the bluegill. 

*GRILLED BLUEGILLS*
4 to 6 lbs. bluegills (or any sm. panfish)
Flour seasoned with salt & pepper
Lemon slices

Gut and scale bluegills. Wipe dry on paper toweling and dust with flour seasoned with salt and pepper. Stick thin slice of lemon in cavity of each fish. Place fish in well-oiled basket grill, close and hold grill over hot coals, either hardwood or charcoal. Cook about 5 minutes per side.

*FISH CHOWDER*
 1 lb. fish fillets (Crappie or Bluegills)
1 c. diced onion
1 c. diced celery
1 1/2 c. diced potatoes
1 c. diced carrots
2 tbsp. crisp, crumbled bacon
1 1/2 c. milk
2 tbsp. butter

Crisp bacon, remove from pan, leave drippings. Saute onion and celery, remove from drippings. In large pot put potatoes, onion, celery, carrots, bacon and fish fillets, cut into chunks and 2 cups water, salt and pepper to taste. Simmer 20 minutes or until potatoes and carrots are tender. Add milk and butter. 

*OVEN-FRIED FISH FILLETS*
 2 lb. fish fillets
1 tsp. salt
1 c. milk
1 c. crushed cornflakes
1/4 c. butter, melted
Lemon wedges or slices

Cut fillets into serving sizes. Add salt to milk. Dip fillets in milk and roll in cornflake crumbs. Place on a shallow, well-greased baking pan, skin down. Sprinkle each piece with melted butter. Bake at 500 degrees for 10 to 12 minutes, or until the fish flakes. Garnish with lemon. 

*Cajun Crappie Recipe*
Crappie filets (about 1 pound)
1/3 cup yellow corn meal
1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon paprika
1 teaspoon dried parsley flakes
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 egg
1/2 cup of milk
corn oil for frying Combine Corn Meal, 1 cup of flour and spices in a small bowl, mix well. Beat the egg and milk in another bowl. Remove skin from the Crappie filets and wash with cold water. Dry the filets with paper towels. Put Â½ cup of flour in a plastic bag. Add the crappie filets to the plastic bag and shake to coat the filets with flour. Dip one by one, into the egg and then dip into the Corn Meal, flour, and spice mixture. In a large frying pan, heat the corn oil, 1/4 inch deep, to about 375 degrees. Carefully place filets into the hot oil. Fry filets till golden brown on both sides. Place cooked filets on paper towels to drain excess oil

*Tempura Battered Perch Recipe*
Tempura batter is best on the lumpy side
and must be kept cold for the best results

12 Lake Perch filets (about 1 pound)
1 cup flour (must be sifted)
1 egg yolk
1 cup Ice water
canola oil for frying In a large frying pan, heat the canola oil, 1/2 inch deep, to about 375 degrees. 

In a bowl lightly beat the egg yolk. Pour the ice water into the bowl and very slightly combine. Do not over mix. Add the sifted flour, do not sift the flour into the liquid, add flour all at once. Using a fork loosely combine the flour with the liquid. *Do not beat, you want the tempura batter loosely combined and lumpy.* Take the filets and dip one by one, into the tempura batter to coat, and carefully place the filet into the hot oil. Fry filets till golden brown on both sides. Place cooked filets on paper towels to absorb excess oil.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Baked Northern Pike Recipe*

2 Northern Pike filets about 3 lbs
4 tablespoons butter melted



Spice Sprinkle Mixture:
(We will only use part of the spice mixture) 
1/2 teaspoon onion powder 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon dried powdered thyme 
1/4 teaspoon dried powdered rosemary 
1 teaspoon paprika 
Remove skin from the Northern Pike filets and rinse with cold water. Remove the Y bones from the filets and cut the filets into several 4 inch pieces. Dry the filets with paper towels. Coat the bottom of the baking pan with one tablespoon of the butter. Place the filets skin side down in the baking dish. Paint the filets with the melted butter. Mix the spices together in a small bowl. _We only use part about 1/3 or 1/2 of the spices to dust the filets, reserve the rest for later use_. Sprinkle some of the spices on top of the filets. Bake at 400 degrees for 15 minutes or until the filets flake

*Onion Ring Crusted Northern Pike Recipe*

2 Northern Pike filets about 3 lbs
1 cup flour
1 egg
2 cups _French Fried Onions
_Remove skin from the Northern Pike filets and rinse with cold water. Remove the Y bones from the filets and cut the filets into several 4 inch pieces. Dry the filets with paper towels. Place onion rings in a plastic bag and crush (not too fine, coarse is best). Spread the crushed onion rings crumbs from the bag onto a plate. Put flour into the same plastic bag. Beat egg in a shallow bowl. Put the Northern Pike pieces into the plastic bag with the flour and shake to coat. Dip Northern Pike pieces into the beaten egg and then press firmly into onion ring crumbs to adhere. Coat both sides. Place coated pieces in a greased baking dish. Bake at 400 degrees for 15 to 20 minutes or until the filets flake. 

*Broiled Walleye with Fresh Herb Sauce* 

2 walleye fillets about 2 pounds
8 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil (reserve 2 tablespoons)
6 tablespoons fresh squeezed lemon juice
3 tablespoons fresh basil
3 tablespoons fresh chives
2 tablespoons fresh parsley
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
In a food processor or blender combine and puree the fresh spices, lemon juice, and only 6 tablespoons of olive oil. Set the puree aside. Pre heat your broiler. Cut the walleye fillets into serving sized pieces. Coat the walleye fillets with the reserved 2 tablespoons of olive oil. Broil the walleye fillets for 5 minutes per side. Remove when the fillets flake easily with a fork. Transfer the fillets to a serving plate and spoon the pureed herb sauce on top of the fillets.

*Walnut Crusted Walleye* 
2 medium Walleye fillet about 2-3 lbs, cut into serving size pieces
1 cup coarse bread crumbs
1 cup finely chopped Walnuts
1 tablespoon seasoned salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
2 egg whites (separated from yokes)
2 teaspoons cornstarch
1/2 juice of one lemon
1 zest of one lemon, finely grated
4 tablespoons of olive oil

Blend the egg whites, lemon juice and cornstarch together in a shallow bowl, set aside for dipping the Walleye pieces. Combine the finely chopped walnuts, bread crumbs, seasoned salt, pepper and lemon zest in another shallow bowl. Dip both sides of the Walleye in the liquid. Then transfer the Walleye to the bowl containing the crumb mixture, pat the crumb mixture onto the small Walleye pieces. Air dry the crusted Walleye for 10 - 15 minutes on a wire rack. This will help firm the coating prior to cooking. Heat the oil in an large skillet (that can be placed in the oven). Saute the Walleye pieces until golden brown, about 2-3 minutes per side. Turn only once carefully. Transfer the skillet to a preheated oven at 450 degrees for 8-10 minutes or until the Walleye flakes easily


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Rabbit, we like to hunt our rabbits with (at one time 22LR) with a center fire 22 with reduced loads. We like the common cotton tail as well as the snow shoe hare.

*Bohemian Rabbit*

*Hoppin' Good Lasagna* 1 rabbit, cut into serving pieces
~ 2 tbsp bacon fat or butter
~ 1 medium onion, sliced
~ 1 qt. (32 oz.) sauerkraut   
Melt the fat in a large skillet. Add the rabbit and brown on all sides.

Add the onion slices and fry until they are soft.

Add the sauerkraut and stir together.

Cover, reduce heat and simmer 3 â 4 hours.

If desired, remove the rabbit and debone then add back to the skillet.

Serve with mashed potatoes and enjoy.

*Creamy Rabbit Casserole* 

2 rabbits cut into pieces
~ 5 tbsp butter
~ 1 medium onion, chopped
~ 1 1/2 cups heavy cream
~ 1/3 cup vinegar
~ salt and pepper to taste
~ 1/2 tsp thyme In a Dutch oven melt 3 Tbsp butter and brown the rabbit pieces. Remove and set aside.

Add remaining 2 Tbsp butter and saute onion till clear. Return rabbit to pan.

Mix remaining ingredients and pour half of this over rabbit. Cover and simmer over very low heat for 1 hour.

Skim off fat and add remaining cream mixture. Heat gently for 10 minutes until sauce thickens.


 *Hoppin' Good Lasagna*
 2 medium size rabbits, cut into serving pieces
~ 1 can cream of mushroom soup
~ 1 lb Italian sausage
~ 1/2 cup warm water
~ 1 cup sliced black olives
~ pinch of basil
~ 2 tsp garlic powder
~ 1 1/2 tsp seasoning salt
~ 1 tbsp oregano
~ 1 1/2 tsp sage
~ 2 tsp black pepper
~ 2 tbsp minced garlic
~ 1 tbsp onion flakes
~ 2 â 14 oz jars marinara sauce
~ 1 package lasagna noodles
~ 8 oz ricotta cheese
~ 1 lb shredded mozzarella cheese  
Place the soup in a crock pot. Place the rabbit on top.

Cook on low overnight or until the meat starts to fall off the bone.

Remove the meat and allow to cool. Then remove the meat from the bones and cut into chunks.

Brown the rabbit and the sausage together in a large skillet. Drain.

Stir in the water, olives, basil, garlic powder, seasoning salt, oregano, sage, pepper, minced garlic and onion flakes.

Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer 15 minutes stirring occasionally.

Stir in the marinara sauce and remove from heat.

Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

Place a layer of the meat/sauce mixture in the bottom of a 9" x 13" baking dish. Cover with a layer of dry noodles. Spread a thin layer of the ricotta cheese on top of the noodles. Sprinkle on a little mozzarella. Cover with another layer of sauce.

Repeat the layering ending with the meat/sauce mixture on top. Reserve a 1/2 cup of mozzarella.

Bake for 45 minutes. Check after 30 minutes. Lasagna is done when you can easily stick a knife through the middle.

Sprinkle on the rest of the mozzarella and cook another 10 minutes for cheese to melt.

Remove and let set 5 minutes or so.

 *Bean and Bunny Soup*
 boneless meat from 1 rabbit, cut into 1" chunks
~ 1 - 11 1/2oz. can bean with bacon soup
~ 1 - 12oz. can pinto beans
~ 1 cup water
~ 2 carrots, cut into 1/4" slices
~ 2 - 3 slices bacon, cut into 1/2" pieces
~ 1/4 cup dried cranberries
~ 1 tbsp brown sugar
~ salt, pepper, garlic powder, dried parsley, curry & cayenne pepper to taste  Place meat, soup, beans, water, carrots, bacon, cranberries and sugar in a crock-pot.

Season to taste with the spices.

Cook on low 4 hours.

Soup is done when carrots are tender.

*NOTE:* Squirrel or chicken can be substituted for the rabbit. 


*Rabbit in Mushroom Gravy*

2 rabbits, cut into serving pieces
~ 2 tbsp butter or shortening
~ 2 cans cream of mushroom soup   
Melt the butter or shortening in a large skillet. Place rabbit pieces into skillet and brown but DON'T cook completely. Only about 1/2 way done.

Place rabbit in a baking dish. Cover with the cream of mushroom soup.

Cover with foil and bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes.

Serve with mashed potatoes using the gravy on the potatoes and/or on the rabbit.

*NOTE: *I prefer rice over mashed potatoes for this recipe.


*Slow Cooker Wild Rabbit*

2 rabbits, cut into serving pieces
~ 1 large onion, chopped
~ 1 tsp salt
~ 1 can DelMonte zucchini in tomato sauce
~ 1/4 cup ketchup
~ 1 tbsp brown sugar
~ 1 tsp sweet basil  
Place rabbit pieces in a large pan and cover with water. Add the onion and salt.

Bring to a boil, cover and simmer about 1 hour.

Remove meat from pan and place in a slow cooker/crock pot.

In a bowl mix the ketchup, sugar and basil together. Stir in the zucchini.

Pour mixture over rabbit and cook on low for 4 hours or until tender. Salt and pepper to taste if desired.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Squirrels are very good eating critters. They also provide one of the longest hunting seasons in an area. Some places hunting them can be done year round.
Many people I have talked to about hinting then say they don't because they are hard to skin. Well so one came up with this way and is one of the slickest methods I have ever seen and you can skin a squirrel and have it ready to cool in just two minutes total once you learn and have every thing at hand. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZB7iE2b21M[/ame]


*My favorite is bacon wrapped squirrel*.

squirrel legs, front or rear, amount depends upon how hungry you are
~ beer
~ garlic powder
~ pepper
~ salt
~ minced onion
~ hickory smoked bacon  Soak the legs in beer for 2 â 3 hours. Remove and drain.

Sprinkle to taste with garlic powder, pepper, salt and the minced onion (or if you have a favorite dry rub for grilled squirrel you can use that instead).

Wrap each leg with bacon. Secure with toothpicks if necessary.

Place on hot grill (charcoal grill recommended for a nice smoky flavor, although a gas or electric grill will do the trick). Cook over medium heat until cooked through, tend to the meat as your cooking to make sure you do not over cook. 

 
*Caribbean Jerk Squirrel*

 1 or more whole squirrels
~ 1/2 cup garlic salt
~ 2 lemons
~ 1/2 cup Caribbean jerk seasoning
~ 1/4 cup honey
~ 1/4 cup chopped onion
~ 2 celery stalks, chopped   
Place the squirrel in a large pot of water with the garlic salt.

Slice one lemon into slices and add to the pot.

Slice the other lemon in half and squeeze the juice into a bowl. Add the squeezed halves to the pot.

Bring to a boil and cook 15 â 20 minutes.

To the lemon juice, add the jerk seasoning and honey. Stir together.

Remove the squirrel from the pot. Drain well.

Place the squirrel on a large sheet of foil.

Stuff the celery and onion inside the squirrel. Pour on the seasoning mixture.

Wrap tightly in the foil.

Place in oven preheated to 350 degrees. Bake for 25 â 35 minutes.

Remove from oven and let rest a couple of minutes.


*Fried Squirrel with Mushroom Gravy*

 3 squirrels, cut into serving pieces
~ flour
~ salt and pepper
~ 2 eggs, beaten
~ 3 â 4 pieces bacon, chopped
~ 1 medium onion, chopped
~ 1 can cream of mushroom soup
~ 1 soup can milk  
Season the flour to taste with salt and pepper. Place in a bowl. Beat the eggs in another bowl.

Heat some oil in a large skillet.

Dip the squirrel pieces in the egg and then the flour. Repeat if you want. Add to hot oil.

Fry until golden brown. Remove and drain fat. Return to skillet.

Cover with the bacon and onion.

Mix the soup and milk together and pour over meat.

Cover, reduce heat and simmer for 2 hours.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Squirrel and Noodles*

2 medium squirrels whole
1 large onion
Rubbed Sage
Salt
Pepper
Garlic
ground red chili pepper 

Fill 1 large stock pot 3/4 full of water, set to boil. Dice onion, then add onion, and spices to the water. Then add the Squirrel. Cook until the meat falls away from the bone. Remove bones from pot, add noodles and cook until the noodles are tender

*Squirrel for One*

1 squirrel, left whole
â¢ 1/4 large onion, chopped
â¢ 1 -2 stalks celery, chopped
â¢ garlic powder
â¢ onion powder
â¢ salt and pepper
â¢ 1 tbsp fresh chopped parsley, optional
â¢ foil 

Place the squirrel on a large piece of foil. Dust the meat with the garlic and onion powders and pepper inside and out. Sprinkle on a little salt. Rub spices around evenly. Mix the onion, celery and parsley together. Stuff the squirrel with about 1/4 of the mixture and place the rest tightly around the outside. Roll the squirrel up in the foil and place on a baking sheet. Cook at 350 degrees for 35 â 45 minutes or until done. Unroll the foil and enjoy. 

*Southern Fried Squirrel*

1/3 c All-purpose flour
1/2 ts Salt
1/8 ts Black pepper
1/8 ts Cayenne pepper
2 Squirrels or 1 wild rabbit, cut up
Vegetable oil
3 tb All-purpose flour
1 1/2 c Milk or chicken broth
Salt and pepper
Brown bouquet sauce 

In large plastic food-storage bag, 
combine 1/3 cup flour, 
the salt, black pepper, and cayenne pepper; shake to mix. 
Add squirrel pieces; shake to coat. 
In large skillet, heat 1/8 inch of oil for squirrel,
 or 1/4 inch of oil for rabbit, over medium-high heat until hot. 
Add coated meat; brown on all sides. 
Reduce heat; cover tightly. 
Cook over very low heat until tender, 35-45 minutes for squirrel, 20-25 minutes for rabbit, turning pieces once. 
Remove cover; cook 5 minutes longer to crisp. 
Transfer meat to plate lined with paper towels. Set aside to keep warm. 

Discard all but 3 tablespoons oil. 
Over medium heat, stir flour into reserved oil. 
Blend in milk. 
Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until thicken and bubbly. 
Add salt and pepper to taste. 
Add bouquet sauce if darker color is desired. 
Serve gravy with meat. 

*Tart-N-Tasty Squirrel*

Ingredients: 

3 pounds squirrel, pieced
1/4 cup olive oil
1/2 teaspoon crushed black pepper
1/3 cup fresh lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon prepared mustard
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon celery salt
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 

Season squirrel with salt and pepper. Heat olive oil and brown squirrel. Remove squirrel, drain skillet. In a mixing bowl combine all remaining ingredients, mix well. Place squirrel back in skillet, add mixture, stir to mix. Cover and simmer for about 45 minutes, serve. Serve with mashed potatoes or French fries, fresh salad, and hot biscuits

*Honey and Cider Squirrel*

2 young squirrel, dressed & halved
1/2 cup honey 
2 cups apple cider 
2 bay leaves, crushed
1 TBL cornstarch
2 TBL water 
Pat squirrel halves dry. Place on rack in broiler pan. Coat with half the honey. Broil 6 inches from heat source for 8 minutes. Turn. Coat with remianing honey. Broil for 8 minutes longer. Place in roasting pan. Pour cider over squirrel. Add bay leaves. Roast @ 350 degrees for 1 hour or until tender. Remove to serving platter; keep warm. Strain pan drippings into saucepan. Dissolve cornstarch in water; stir into pan drippings. Cook over medium heat until thickened, stirring constantly. Serve with squirrel. May serve with crisp shoestring potatoes and green salad

 

*BLACK FOREST SMOKED SQUIRREL*

Squirrels, cut into pieces
1 c. water
1 c. red wine
1/4 c. salt
4 tbsp. sugar
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 tsp. minced garlic
1 tbsp. monosodium glutamate

Marinate squirrel pieces in mixture of rest of above ingredients for 12 to 16 hours in non-metal container. If the squirrels are not covered, mix up more brine. After marinating, drain squirrel pieces on paper toweling. Place on cookie sheet to air dry for 1 to 2 hours. Place pieces on oiled racks in electric smoker for 2 hours (2 pans of sawdust). Finish the squirrel in 225 degree oven, basting twice with butter for 2 hours. (I often make a pate out of smoked squirrel by grinding the boneless meat, mixing with an equal amount of softened butter and moistening with 1 to 2 tablespoons of brandy.

  Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Venison.*
Venison may or may not be the most popular game meat, but it is definitely the most abused.

*Venison Taco Pie Recipe*

*Ingredients*



1 pound ground venison 
1 can (11 ounces) Mexicorn, drained 
1 can (8 ounces) tomato sauce 
1 envelope taco seasoning 
1 tube (7-1/2 ounces) refrigerated buttermilk biscuits 
1 cup (4 ounces) shredded cheddar cheese
 *Directions*



In a large skillet, cook venison over medium heat until no longer pink; drain. Stir in the corn, tomato sauce and taco seasoning; keep warm. 
For crust, press biscuits onto the bottom and up the sides of an ungreased 9-in. pie plate. Bake at 350Â° for 5 minutes. Spoon venison mixture into crust. Sprinkle with cheese. Bake for 20-25 minutes or until filling is bubbly and biscuits are golden brown. Let stand for 5 minutes before serving
 *Hearty Hunter's Stew*

*Ingredients*



2 pounds boneless venison or beef chuck roast, cut in 1-inch cubes 
2 tablespoons canola oil 
4-1/4 cups water, divided 
1/2 cup tomato juice 
2 medium onions, cut in wedges 
2 celery ribs, sliced 
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
2 bay leaves 
2 to 3 teaspoons salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
6 medium carrots, quartered 
1 large rutabaga, peeled and cubed 
6 medium potatoes, peeled and quartered 
1 cup frozen peas 
1 tablespoon cornstarch
 *Directions*



In a Dutch oven, brown meat in oil over medium heat. Add 4 cups water and scrape to loosen any browned drippings from pan. Add the tomato juice, onions, celery, Worcestershire sauce, bay leaves, salt and pepper. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and cook for 2 hours, stirring occasionally. 
Discard bay leaves; add the carrots, rutabaga and potatoes. Cover and cook for 40-60 minutes. 
Stir in the peas; cook for 10 minutes. Combine cornstarch and remaining water until smooth; stir into stew. Bring to a boil. Cook and stir for 2 minutes or until thickened
 *Venison Meat Loaf*

*Ingredients*



2 eggs 
1 can (8 ounces) tomato sauce 
1 medium onion, finely chopped 
1 cup dry bread crumbs 
1-1/2 teaspoons salt 
1/8 teaspoon pepper 
1-1/2 pounds ground venison 
2 tablespoons brown sugar 
2 tablespoons spicy brown mustard 
2 tablespoons white vinegar
 *Directions*



In a large bowl, lightly beat eggs; add tomato sauce, onion, crumbs, salt and pepper. Add venison and mix well. Press into an ungreased 9-in. x 5-in. loaf pan. Combine brown sugar, mustard and vinegar; pour over meat loaf. Bake, uncovered, at 350Â° for 70 minutes or until a meat thermometer reads 160Â°.
 
*Best Butterfly Chops*

 1 -2 lbs deer loin chops, butterflied 
~ chipotle seasoning
~ Italian dressing  deer loin or roast
~ 3 - 5 lbs yellow onions
~ 1 stick butter, maybe more
~ salt
~ pepper
~ garlic powder  
Slice the meat as thin as you can get it. Best done while still partially frozen.

Slice the onions into thin slices and then in half.

Melt the butter in an iron skillet. Turn on the exhaust fan!

Place 1 - 2 inches of onions in the hot butter. Place the meat on top of the onions. Do not mix together.

Season to taste with the salt, pepper and garlic powder.

Cook over medium to medium-low heat until the meat starts to change color.

Flip the meat only and season again with the seasonings.

Cook until the meat changes colors again and then mix the meat and onions together.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Elk, Venison Antelope and other Rudiment's work well with Beef recipes.

*Elk Platter*

 1 lb elk steak
~ 1 cup flour
~ 1 tbsp coarse ground black pepper
~ 1/2 tsp red pepper
~ 1/2 tsp salt
~ 1/2 tsp sage
~ 1 tsp garlic powder
~ butter or oil 

Tenderize the steak on both sides with a meat mallet, back of a knife or the edge of a plate.

Combine the flour with all of the seasonings in a bowl.

Heat a little butter in a large skillet.

Dredge the steak in the flour mixture and add to the hot oil.

Cook on mediumâhigh heat for 4 â 5 minutes or until golden brown. Flip and cook until golden brown. Do not overcook!

Remove to a platter and let rest a couple of minutes.


*Wild Game Sausage Rolls*

 1 lb wild game sausage, elk, deer
~ 1/4 cup brown sugar
~ 2 tbps butter
~ 1 small onion, chopped
~ 1/2 tsp cinnamon
~ 1/2 tsp ginger
~ 1 tbsp soy sauce
~ 1 package egg roll wrappers
~ oil for deep frying 

 
Melt the butter in a skillet. Add the sausage and cook until done. Drain if needed.

Stir in the remaining ingredients and simmer for 20 minutes stirring occasionally.

Roll the wrappers and cut into quarters.

Place 1/2 tsp on each wrapper. Moisten the edges and roll tightly together pinching the edges together.

Fry in oil heated to 375 degrees until golden brown.

Drain on paper towels. Keep warm.

*MOOSE*


*Blackbeard Stew*​ ​  3 lbs moose, deer, elk or beef, cut into 1â cubes
~ 4 tbsp flour
~ 1 tsp salt
~ 1/2 tsp celery salt
~ 1/2 tsp ginger
~ 1/2 tsp garlic salt
~ 1/4 tsp pepper
~ 2 tbsp oil
~ 1 â 16oz can diced tomatoes
~ 3 medium onions, diced
~ 3 large potatoes, cubed
~ 6 â 8 carrots, peeled and diced
~ 1/3 cup molasses
~ 1/2 cup water
~ 1/3 cup wine vinegar
~ 1/2 cup raisins 
 
Mix the flour, salt, celery salt, ginger, garlic salt and pepper together in a large freezer zip lock bag.

Heat the oil in a skillet.

Add the meat in batches and shake to coat. Add to the hot oil.

Brown the meat on all sides. Remove and place in a crock pot.

Add the remaining ingredients to the crock pot.

Cook on low for 8 - 10 hours.

Serve as is or over cooked egg noodles or rice

*Crockpot Roast Beast*

*Stuffed Buffalo Burgers* 3 lb bear or moose roast
~ 1 packet ranch dressing mix
~ 1 packet Italian salad dressing mix
~ 1 packet onion soup mix
~ 1 packet brown gravy
~ 1 cup red wine
~ 1 cup sliced cremini mushrooms
~ 1 tsp thyme  3 lbs moose roast
~ 1/2 lb ground moose or pork
~ 1/4 cup olive oil
~ 1 cup beer
~ 3 or more clove garlic, minced
~ 1 large green pepper, chopped
~ 2 large onions, chopped
~ 3 tbsp parsley
~ 1 tsp oregano
~ 2 tsp paprika
~ salt and pepper to taste
~ 1 small can tomato paste
~ 4 tbsp butter
~ 1 tbsp dry mustard
~ 1/2 lb bacon 

Slice the roast along the grain and butterfly open. Tenderize and flatten with meat mallet to about 15" square.

Chop the garlic, onions and pepper down to pea size.

Mix chopped veggies with the ground meat, beer, olive oil, parsley, oregano and paprika.

Place the moose square on plastic wrap. Spread the ground meat mixture on the top to within 1" of edges.

Roll up jelly roll style.

Place in refrigerator for a couple of hours to firm up.

Mix the butter, tomato paste and dry mustard together.

Place meat roll on a baking sheet.

Spread the tomato mixture on top. Top with bacon slices.

Loosely cover with foil and bake at 325 degrees for 2 - 2 1/2 hours or until meat thermometer 170 degrees.

Remove from oven and let rest, covered, for 15 minutes.

 *Stuffed Buffalo Burgers*

 1 lb ground buffalo meat
~ 1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
~ 1/2 tsp salt
~ 1/8 tsp pepper
~ 1/2 cup shredded sharp cheddar, Monterey jack or hot pepper cheese, or combo of all three
~ 4 English muffins, Kaiser rolls or burger buns
~ romaine lettuce leaves
~ thick cut tomato slices
~ horseradish sauce  
In a bowl, combine the buffalo, Worcestershire sauce, salt and pepper together.

Divide the meat into four balls.

Make a deep hole in the middle of each ball and add 2 tbsp. of cheese. Pinch closed and shape into 3/4" thick patty.

In a heavy, greased skillet cook the burgers over medium-high heat 3 â 4 minutes per side for medium-rare. Adjust cooking time for medium doneness. Remember, very lean meat will dry out if cooked past medium. You can grill these but unless you use well-greased foil they crumble and fall through the grate.

Spilt the muffins or rolls and lightly toast.

Place a muffin bottom on a plate. Top with horseradish sauce, lettuce leaf and a burger.

Top the burger with another dollop of horsey sauce, tomato slice and muffin top.

 Al

​


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Didn't see nothing on Carp?

big rockpile I


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Carp and suckers I can do. We normally can 90% ours and use just like tuna. Here again a lot of people turn their noses up on eating these fish.

*Greek baked sucker*

Ingredients:

1 fish (a red horse sucker in this case)
2 tsp oregano
1/2 tsp kosher salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 tbsp lemon juice
Grape leaves, sufficient to wrap completely around your fish.

Gut and scale the fish, remove the head.
Lay the whole fish down on the fresh (or preserved in salty water) grape leaves. You can substitute aluminum foil if grape leaves are unavailable. Drizzle the fish all over with lemon juice, inside and out. Sprinkle the oregano, salt and pepper all over. Wrap the fish up in grape leaves or in the foil. Bake in an oven until the eyes are completely white. The time needed to bake a fish varies depending on the species and the length. A 12 inch red horse should be done in 15 minutes at 375 degrees F.

Open up the foil or the grape leaves and go to work on the fish with a fork. If you are gentle in prying each bite off of the fish then you can avoid eating any bones.


*Smoked carp and suckers* 

Ingredients needed:
* 2 quarts water
* Â½ cup non iodized salt
* 1 cup white sugar
* 1 cup brown sugar
* Â¼ cup lemon juice
* Â¼ cup cinnamon
* 1 tablespoon black pepper
* 1 tablespoon onion powder
* 1 tablespoon garlic powder
* 1 tablespoon vanilla extract
* 1 tablespoon liquid smoke
* 1 teaspoon orange peel
* 1 teaspoon ground cloves
* _Walleye_ or sauger filets with the scales intact (about 8 filets)
* Â¼ Butter or Â¼ stick of margarine
* Some honey
Equipment needed:
* Oven
* Pan to cook fish on
* Smoker and wire racks to set fish on
* 1 bag of hickory chips
* 1 Brush
* 1 big plastic bowl with cover or a bowl to marinade the fish in.
Pour all of the ingredients above into the plastic bowl or bowl. Mix the mixture until ingredients are fully dissolved. Set fish filets into bowl with scale side up. Make sure filets donât overlap. Cover bowl with cover or plastic wrap. Set bowl into refrigerator overnight.
Uncover bowl. Drain out marinade. Remove fish and rinse with cold water. Set fish onto pan and pat with a paper towel to dry fish. Let stand for 1 hour.
Heat oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit. Melt butter in a bowl. Spread some white sugar, brown sugar, and cinnamon onto the fish filets. Pour and spread some honey onto the fish filets.
Cook fish in oven for 15 minutes or so.
Put the wood chips in the smoker and smoke for about 2 hours or until golden brown.


*Smoked carp on a covered grill,* All rough fish will work.

Ingredients
3 fleeced carp, filleted, leaving skin on
1 1/2 pt salt to 1 gallon of water
lemon pepper
accent
liquid smoke flavoring

Directions 1. Add salt to water to make a brine (mixture will float an egg when proper consistency is reached). Soak fillets in brine for 3 hours. Freshen in clear water and dry with paper toweling.
2. Let air dry to form pellicle. Use indirect method by placing 12 burning briquettes of charcoal on each side, but not directly under the fish. Place fillets, skin side down on grill over a drip pan.
3. Brush fillets liberally with liquid smoke. Apply lemon pepper and Accent to taste. Cook one hour and 20 to 30 minutes. Allow coals to burn out and carp to cool on grill. May be eaten hot or cold, for a surprising tasty treat.
​ *CARP with CHEESE, suckers too.*

1 Pound fish fillets (carp, suckers, walleye or other)1 Can cream mushroom soup1/8 Teaspoon black pepperÂ¼ Cup shredded Cheddar cheese Paprika Preheat oven to 375F degrees. Arrange fish in a single layer in a greased baking dish. Stir mushroom soup to blend and spread over the fish. Sprinkle with pepper, then the cheese. Sprinkle a little paprika over the top. Bake for 30 to 40 minutes or until the fish is flaky when touched with a fork. 

*FISH CASSEROLE*

1 Â½ Pounds fish filetsÂ½ Cup butterÂ½ Cup finely chopped celery1 Cup chicken brothÂ¼ Cup finely chopped onionÂ½ Cup chopped green onions1 Can cream of chicken soup3 Cups crumbles corn bread Preheat oven to 350F degrees. SautÃ© onions, celery and green onions in the butter. Add the soup and broth in with the sautÃ©ed vegetables and stir to blend. Add mixture to the corn bread crumbs. In a greased casserole dish layer the fish. Pour the cornbread mixture over the fish. Bake about 30 to 40 minutes.

*A wonderful carp recipe*

12 Ounces fish fillets (carp, walleye, flounder or other)3 Tablespoons butter1 Tablespoon lemon juice2 Sprigs fresh dill, dill sauce: 1 Cup peeled, seeded, diced cucumberÂ¼ Cup sliced green onionsÂ¼ Cup cooking oil1 Tablespoon lemon juice1 Teaspoon dried dill weedÂ½ Teaspoon salt Fresh ground black pepper Combine all sauce ingredients in a blender; puree and refrigerate. Melt butter in a saucepan and add lemon juice and chopped fresh dill; set aside. Baste fish while grilling over coals for 5 minutes on each side or until fish is done. 

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Suckers we just scale, fillet, score, bread with Salt, Pepper and Corn Meal. Deep Fry. Cooks up the Bones.

Cook with Potatoes and Biscuit Doughnuts.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Turtle, we trap and cook snappers. Others trap and eat other types.
You can build a trap like this pretty easy with just hand tools.
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Turtle-Trap

Yes we have a turtle season her in Michigan.

*Turtle Soup*

 2 lb's turtle meat, cubed
~ 2 sticks unsalted butter
~ 1 cup all purpose flour
~ 1 cup diced celery
~ 2 cups diced yellow onions
~ 1 1/2 cups tomato puree
~ 1 quart beef stock
~ 6 hard boiled eggs, chopped fine
~ juice of one lemon
~ 3 bay leaves
~ 1/2 tsp oregano
~ 1/2 tsp thyme
~ 1 tsp black pepper
~ 3 tbsp minced parsley
~ salt and pepper to taste   
In a heavy saucepan melt the butter. When melted, add the flour and cook until the flour turns the color of a penny.

*This roux must be stirred at all times so it will not burn. *

When roux reaches the desired color add the celery, onion and turtle meat. Cook until turtle is brown and vegetables are clear.

Add the tomato puree and simmer for 15 minutes.

In a stock pot, heat the beef stock to a boil.

When stock is boiling, add the mixture from your saucepan and stir until soup is mixed and roux is dissolved. Stock should be smooth and have body.

Simmer soup until turtle becomes tender. Add the lemon juice, diced eggs and parsley. Stir together.


*Fried Turtle*​ ​ turtle meat
~ 1 bay leaf
~ black pepper
~ seasoning salt
~ your favorite fish breading  
Soak the turtle meat in salt water for at least 2 hours. Drain.

Place meat in a pressure cooker and cover with water. Add the bay leaf and pepper and seasoning salt to taste.

Cook 35 minutes at 15 lb's of pressure. Cool.

Roll meat in your favorite fish breading.

Pan fry like chicken in a skillet or deep fry like fish until golden brown.

​ *Baked Turtle*​  
1 turtle, cut into serving pieces, bone in okay
~ 1 carrot, chopped
~ 1 onion, chopped
~ 1 rib celery, chopped
~ flour
~ salt
~ pepper
~ garlic powder
~ 2-3 eggs 
~ cracker crumbs, make your own from Town House or saltine crackers
~ butter enough for browning 
 
Place the meat, onion, carrot and celery in a large pot. Add enough water to cover.

Cover pot and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 30 minutes.

Let set in juices to cool.

When cool, drain and discard everything but meat.

In a shallow dish, beat the eggs. 

Season the flour to taste with salt, pepper and garlic powder or use your favorite seasoning.

Roll the meat in the flour. Dip in the eggs and then roll in the cracker crumbs.

Melt the butter in a large skillet. Brown the meat on all sides.

Place meat in baking dish. Cover and bake at 325 degrees for 30 - 40 minutes.

*Turtle Tips and Mushrooms*

 1 â 2 lbs turtle meat
~ whole milk
~ 1 â 2 sticks butter
~ 1 cup chopped onion
~ Â½ cup chopped red bell pepper
~ 1 lb sliced or whole fresh mushrooms   
Soak meat in salt water overnight. Drain.

Soak the meat in milk for 3 hours. Drain.

In a dutch oven or large pot, melt Â½ stick of butter. Add the onion, bell pepper, mushrooms and meat.

Simmer over medium low heat adding more butter as it cooks down. Continue to simmer until done stirring occasionally.


*Turtle Gumbo*

 4 â 6 lbs. turtle meat
~ oil
~ 1 â 2 lbs. smoked sausage, cut into 1â pieces
~ 1 large onion, chopped
~ 1 1/4 cups chopped celery
~ 1 1/4 cups chopped bell pepper
~ 2 tbsp minced garlic
~ 1- 14oz. can chopped tomatoes
~ 1 cup cut okra
~ 2 tbsp roux (flour gravy)
~ 1 â 2 tbsp Cajun seasoning
~ 2 cups water or turtle broth
~ salt and pepper
~ Louisiana hot sauce
~ cooked rice   
Boil turtle meat in salted water until tender. Remove meat and save broth.

Chop meat into 1" â 2" pieces.

Place a small amount of oil in a Dutch oven or large pot.

Add turtle meat and lightly brown on all sides. Remove meat.

Add a little more oil if necessary and lightly sautÃ© the onion, celery and bell pepper.

Add the garlic, tomatoes, okra, roux and Cajun seasoning.

Stir in 2 cups of water or turtle broth.

Mix in the turtle meat and sausage. Add salt and pepper and hot sauce to taste.

Heat to boiling, reduce heat and simmer 2 â 3 hours stirring occasionally.

Adjust seasoning as needed and add more water or broth if needed.


 Al





​ ​


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok eat most anything but it is either just Fried, Baked or Boiled. Can up a lot of stuff to where it falls off the bone.

Older animals Parboil to tender them up.

Carp we just Can because of the Bones. Before warm weather my wife Cans up all our Fish. Use it straight from the Jar on Salads or make Patties or Loaf.

Seasonings Sage, Salt, Black Pepper and Cayenne Pepper.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

How do you skin Turtle?

We catch Snappers and Soft Shell.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Since you catch snappers and soft shells you know how to clean a turtle to make a meal.

If you are just wanting others to have the instructions there are several U tubes on how they do it.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Cleaned them for years found easier to leave Legs and all attached when skinning.

I could video cleaning one once I get one again.

Had Game Warden want to write me a ticket one time over a Snapper until I got it through his head he was wrong.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Michigan has a season for turtles. You can not stop and pick one up along the road today like you once could with out risking a ticket. The season to take both soft-shell turtles and snapping turtles statewide will open on July 15 and close on Sept. 15.

Ever trap them or are you one of the bold that reaches up under cut banks?

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I do not put any type of fat in my venison burger. I have had people say you can not make burgers to put on a bun with out some. All I can say is Bull Crap as I do it all the time.

*Venison Stuffed Peppers*
1 1/2 lbs ground deer
~ 1/2 cup minute/quick oats
~ 1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce, more or less to taste
~ 1/4 cup V-8 juice, the spicy hot works well if you can&#8217;t get Buck&#8217;s Fire Water sauce
~ 1/4 tsp liquid smoke
~ several big dashes Buck Thorn&#8217;s Deep in Dixie Fire Water sauce, or your favorite hot sauce
~ salt and pepper 
Mix all of the ingredients together in big bowl. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

Cover with plastic wrap and place in refrigerator for at least an hour to overnight to allow the oats to absorb some of the liquid and to let the flavors meld together.

Shape into six patties. Make a depression in the center of the patty with your thumb to balance out the puff when the cook.

Grill over medium heat until well done.

Serve on toasted buns with your favorite toppings and sides and enjoy with an ice cold drink!

1 1/2 lbs ground venison
~ 6 large green bell peppers
~ 10 cups water
~ 1 large can diced tomatoes, undrained
~ 1/4 cup brown sugar, packed
~ 2 cups cooked brown rice, white rice will work
~ 3/4 cup seasoned bread crumbs
~ 1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
~ 2 tsp Mrs. Dash seasoning
~ 1/2 tsp black pepper 


*Grilled Deer Burgers*

1 1/2 lbs ground deer
~ 1/2 cup minute/quick oats
~ 1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce, more or less to taste
~ 1/4 cup V-8 juice, the spicy hot works well if you can&#8217;t get Buck&#8217;s Fire Water sauce
~ 1/4 tsp liquid smoke
~ several big dashes Buck Thorn&#8217;s Deep in Dixie Fire Water sauce, or your favorite hot sauce
~ salt and pepper 
Mix all of the ingredients together in big bowl. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

Cover with plastic wrap and place in refrigerator for at least an hour to overnight to allow the oats to absorb some of the liquid and to let the flavors meld together.

Shape into six patties. Make a depression in the center of the patty with your thumb to balance out the puff when the cook.

Grill over medium heat until well done.



*Dutch Oven Deer*

1 deer shoulder or ham roast
~ fajita seasoning
~ garlic powder
~ 1 &#8211; 2 bottles red wine
~ 1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
~ 1/2 large onion sliced
~ 1/2 cup fresh mushrooms, sliced 
Sprinkle the fajita seasoning and garlic powder liberally on the meat. Rub it in real good.

Sear the meat on a hot grill on all sides.

Once seared, place in a dutch oven. Pour in enough red wine so it comes half-way up the meat. Pour on the Worcestershire sauce.

Place the onion slices and mushrooms on the top.

Cover and cook over low heat for 3 hours.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Porcupine *
Skinning porky, You soak the whole porky in warm water for 30-45 minutes. (you can use cold water for an hour or so too) This softens and "debarbs" the quills ***temporarily*** - when they dry out again they are as sharp or sharper then before.
add Dawn to your pre-skinning soak you will get rid of a lot of the odor and mess in the quills.

*ROASTED PORCUPINE*

Leave porcupine whole. (After skinning and evisceration!). Chill meat to remove all fat. Parboil in simmering water to cover for 15 minutes with 1 teaspoon of baking soda. 

Drain. Make your favorite stuffing. Stuff the porcupine and place on roasting pan. Cover with lid or foil. Bake at 325 degrees F. until meat is done, one to five hours, depending on the size of the porcupine.



*TANGY BAKED PORCUPINE*
 
1 porcupine, cut into serving pieces
Flour
Salt and ground pepper
3 tablespoons shortening
Dijon mustard
3 slices thick-sliced bacon
1 large onion, diced
1/4 cup carrots, thinly sliced
3 tablespoons parsley
1 teaspoon Kitchen Bouquet sauce
1 cup sour cream
1/2 cup sweet cream.

Soak the porcupine pieces in salted water overnight. Rinse and dry. Mix flour, salt and pepper in a paper bag. Add pieces of meat and shake to coat. Saute pieces in fat until browned. Remove pieces of meat and spread with the mustard. Place bacon strips in a shallow baking dish. Add meat. Saute onion, carrots and mushrooms. Add parsley, Kitchen Bouquet, more salt and pepper to taste, and also both creams. Stir thoroughly. Pour over meat. Bake 45 to 55 minutes.



*Dutch Oven Roasted Porcupine*

1 porcupine (no-known vegetarian substitution)
2 - 3 potatoes
3 - 4 carrots
1 - 2 onions
olive oil
salt and pepper
garlic

Cut root vegetables into large chunks and place in the dutch oven. 

Rub the quarters of porcupine with olive oil and season with salt, pepper and garlic. Place meat into the middle of the dutch oven with vegetables surrounding it. Drizzle with additional olive oil and sprinkle salt, pepper and garlic on vegetables to taste.

Check for doneness after 45 minutes. Cut into a thick piece of meat to see if it&#8217;s browned through. It will likely take 60 - 90 minutes to cook. 


* Stuffed Possum Roast
*
1 possum; whole
1 quart cold water
1/8 cup salt
4 or 5 beef bouillon cubes
2 large bay leaves
3 celery stalks; chopped
2 medium onions; sliced
1 bag stuffing; any kind is fine
Pepper to taste

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Soak possum in cold salt water for 12 hours.
Rinse meat in cold water; refrigerate about 3-4 hours.
Prepare stuffing according to package directions; stuff possum cavity with prepared stuffing. 
Close the possum cavity tightly.
Place stuffed possum in roasting pan, add water, bouillon cubes,
bay leaves, celery and onion and pepper.
After 2 hours turn the meat and reduce heat to 300 degrees F; 
cook for 1 hour or until done.

*Barbecued Porcupine*

Porcupine, 1/2 for each guest serving
Vinegar
Water
Favorite barbecue sauce
​ Soak porcupine overnight in water and vinegar.
Discard the liquid, roast on broiler pan at 350 degrees F for 1 hour.
Spread barbecue sauce over meat; cook 10 minutes
Turn meat over, spread barbecue sauce on meat and cook an additional 10 minutes, or until done.​ 
*New England Broiled Porcupine Liver
*
Porcupine liver(s) Bacon slices 

Soak the whole liver in salted water for 15 minutes. Remove, 
drain, and wipe dry. Cut liver into 3/4-inch-thick slices. Drop 
slices into boiling water for 1 minute. Remove, drain, and cool. 
Remove thin membrane fron edges and all gristle and tubes. Wrap 
each slice with a slice of bacon and broil for 5 minutes.

Comments: Since the porky is a sedentary animal, the liver is 
relatively large. The liver is very sweet and is considered one of 
the finest of game livers.

*Porcupine Stew

*Ingredients

1/2 Green bell pepper [chopped] 
3 tb Flour 
2 ts Salt 
1/4 c Water 
1 Porcupine 
2 sm Onions [chopped] 
1 Beef bouillon cube 
8 oz (1 can) Corn [drained]
1/2 c Vinegar 
4 c Rice [cooked] 
8 c Water1 lg Carrot [chopped] 


Preparation

1) Soak the porcupine in a mixture of water (to cover) & vinegar in a large bowl for 1 hour, drain and pat dry. Then place it in a stock pot and add 4 cups of water, cook for 4-5 hours `til the meat falls off the bones, using additional water as necessary... Cool and debone... 2) Combine 4 c water, beef cube, salt and pepper to taste, carrots, onions, and green pepper in a large saucepan and cook for 15 min. Then add the meat and cook for 10 min. 3) Blend the flour and the remaining 1/4 c water and stir into the stew, add the corn and simmer for 5 min. stirring constantly... 4) Serve over hot cooked rice with hot rolls or French bread and grated cheese..






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Squirrel*
Probably one of the most hunted small game there is next or along side of rabbit.
There are some very good U tubes on how to skin them quick and easy too.

*Brined Squirrel *

2 &#8211; 3 squirrels, quartered
~ 2/3 cup brown sugar
~ 1/4 cup salt
~ 1 heaping tbsp. cracked black peppercorns
~ 3 cloves garlic, crushed
~ 2 large sprigs fresh rosemary
~ 1 small bunch fresh thyme
~ 1 hand full parsley
~ 1 1/4 cup cold water
~ 1 &#8211; 12 oz. bottle hard cider 
With a rolling pin or the back of a large kitchen knife, bruise the rosemary, thyme and parsley. This releases their oils.

Place in a large bowl. Add the rest of the ingredients and stir until sugar and salt are dissolved.

Place the squirrel pieces in a large zip-lock bag. Pour in the brine.

Seal and place in a baking dish just in case your bag leaks.

Place in refrigerator at least 10 hours, 24 hours is better.

Remove the squirrel, rinse and pat dry.

You can now cook them anyway you want. Fried, baked, grilled, etc.

"I like to make mine as stew in the crockpot"


*Cajun Squirrel *

squirrels, cut into serving pieces, amount depends upon how many you can eat
~ olive oil
~ 1 large onion
~ 1 large green bell pepper
~ 2 cloves garlic
~ Cajun spice ~ 2 tbsp. Tabasco sauce
~ 4 tbsp. ketchup
~ 1 tbsp. Gumbo File seasoning
~ cooked rice 
In a deep pot or dutch oven, heat some olive oil. 

Season the squirrel on all sides with the Cajun seasoning. Add to the hot oil and turn to brown on all sides. Continue to cook until done.

Place the onion, bell pepper and garlic in a blender. Cover with water and chop. Add to the pot when squirrel is done.

Sprinkle the added vegetables with Cajun seasoning.

Add the Tabasco sauce, ketchup and the Gumbo File. Stir to mix well. Cover.

Heat and simmer until veggies are heated through stirring as needed.
Serve over the cooked rice.


*Fried Squirrel with Mushroom Gravy*

3 squirrels, cut into serving pieces
~ flour
~ salt and pepper
~ 2 eggs, beaten
~ 3 &#8211; 4 pieces bacon, chopped
~ 1 medium onion, chopped
~ 1 can cream of mushroom soup
~ 1 soup can milk 
Season the flour to taste with salt and pepper. Place in a bowl. Beat the eggs in another bowl.

Heat some oil in a large skillet.

Dip the squirrel pieces in the egg and then the flour. Repeat if you want. Add to hot oil.

Fry until golden brown. Remove and drain fat. Return to skillet.

Cover with the bacon and onion.

Mix the soup and milk together and pour over meat.

Cover, reduce heat and simmer for 2 hours.



*Squirrel Pot Pie *

6 squirrels, quartered
~ seasoning salt
~ pepper
~ your favorite seasonings, garlic powder, onion powder, etc.
~ 1 &#8211; 15 oz. can Veg-All mixed vegetables
~ 1 can cream of mushroom soup
~ 2 frozen pie crusts 
Place squirrel quarters in a crock pot. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Add your favorite seasonings if desired.

Cover with water and cook on low until the meat starts coming off the bones.

Strain out the meat and allow to cool. Remove meat from the bones when cool.

In a large bowl, mix the soup with a little water until smooth.

Stir in the vegetables and meat.

Pour into a pie crust and top with the other. Cut a slit in the top.

Place on cookie sheet and bake at 350 degrees until golden brown.


 Al


----------



## Lowground (Jun 27, 2016)

Who do I have to notify to officially call this the best thread on the forum?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you.

Coyote is not bad at all. Sort of tastes like dog. Fox is a little sweeter than either of them. These recipes work for all the above.
By the way it is reported 90 billon people eat dog and other canines.

*Crock pot coyote. *
2-4 lbs of coyote meat
16 oz of apricot preserves
1 bottle BBQ sauce
1/2 purple onion diced
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder
Instructions: Throw all the ingredients in a crock pot and let them cook for about 8 hours.

*Coyote soup.*
Coyote Hind quarter
cooking oil
2 cups red wine
3 onions, chopped
1 garlic clove
salt and pepper
spices
2 cabbage heads, chopped
8 potato&#8217;s, chopped
Cut meat into chunks and brown in oil. Add wine, onions, garlic, salt and pepper and your other favorite spices. Cook for 30 minutes. Add cabbage and potatoes. Cook until tender.

*Cajun Coyote*
INGREDIENTS:
* 2 cups vegetable oil
* 2 tablespoons Cajun seasoning
* 2 tablespoons dried Italian-style seasoning
* 2 tablespoons lemon pepper
* garlic powder to taste
* 2lbs of fresh or thawed coyote meat - pounded to 1/2 inch thickness

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large shallow dish, mix the oil, Cajun seasoning, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, and lemon pepper. Place the coyote meat in the dish, and turn to coat with the mixture. Cover, and refrigerate for 1/2 hour.
2. Preheat the grill for high heat.
3. Lightly oil the grill grate. Drain coyote, and discard marinade. Place coyote on hot grill and cook for 6 to 8 minutes on each side, or until juices run clear. 


*VIETNAMESE STIR FRIED COYOTE WITH LEMON GRASS.*
THE MARINADE.
1 Stick fresh or 2tb dried
Slices lemon grass
2 lb Coyote meat, cut into
Small pieces
1 Garlic clove, large
0.5" cube fresh ginger
1 tb Sugar
1 1/2 tb Tomato paste
1/2 ts Salt
1/4 ts Chili powder
1/4 ts Ground turmeric

Also needed 
2 Cloves garlic
3 tb Vegetable oil
1 tb Fish sauce OR salt to taste
4-8 tb coyote stock
3 1/2 oz Onions

First prepare the marinade. If you are using fresh lemon grass, cut it
crossways into very thin slices, starting at the bulbous bottom end and
going up around 6". Discard the straw like top. If you are using dried lemon
grass, soak it in 4 tb of hot water for an hour. Put the coyote pieces in
a bowl, add the fresh lemon grass or the drained soaked dried lemon grass
(save the soaking liquid). Peel and crush the large garlic clove, peel the
ginger and grate it finely. Add the garlic
, ginger, sugar, tomato paste,
salt, chilli powder and turmeric to the coyote. Mix, cover and set aside
for 1-24 hours, refrigerating if necessary. Peel and finely chop the two
garlic cloves. Put the oil in a wok or large, lidded frying pan and set
over a high heat. When it is hot, put in the garlic. Stir and fry for 30
secs or until the garlic is golden. Add the coyote along with its
marinade. Stir and fry for 5-6 mins or until the coyote browns a little.
Add the fish sauce and either the lemon grass soaking liquid or 4 tb stock.
Stir once and cover. Cook on a high heat for 5 mins. Lift the lid and stir,
adding another 4 tb of stock. Cover, turn the heat to low and cook for
another 5 mins. While the coyote cooks, peel the onions and cut them into
0.75" dice. Separate the onion layers within the diced pieces. Turn the
heat under the coyote to high, remove the wok lid, add the onion and fry
for 1 minute. Lift the coyote out its oil and serve.

*Howlin' Coyote Stew*
1/2 cup uncooked lentils
2 large or 4 small potatoes - well scrubbed, but not peeled
2 good sized carrots, quartered lengthwise and cut into 3/4" slices
2 good sized stalks of celery, chopped
1 tsp whole fennel seeds 2 cloves finely chopped garlic, more if you like 
2 cups low sodium tomato juice
2 cups water or veg broth
1 tablespoon chili powder, more if you like
1 healthy pinch crushed red pepper
1/2 tsp basil
1/2 tsp oregano 

Dump all ingredients in pressure cooker. Bring to high pressure. Cook 8 minutes. Let pressure release naturally. Add salt to taste 
This is very thick and hearty. If it's too thick, add some water or veg broth.

*Coyote Quesadilla*

 

1 (6-ounce) boned out, coyote hind quarter
1 tablespoon Blackening Spice, recipe follows
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
6 ounces canned refried beans
3/4 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
3/4 cup shredded pepper jack cheese
2 tablespoons chopped green onion
1 tablespoon finely chopped cilantro leaves
1 Roma tomato, diced
3 large flour tortillas
1 tablespoon granulated garlic
1 tablespoon freshly crack black pepper
2 teaspoons granulated onion 
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon paprika
1/2 tablespoon salt
Directions.

Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F.
Rinse and pat dry the coyote meat dry, and rub with 1 tablespoon of the Blackening Spice. Heat the oil in a cast iron skillet over high heat, add the chicken and cook until brown and cooked through, about 6 minutes on each side. Remove to a cutting board, cool slightly and slice. Cover to keep warm.
Heat the beans in a small pot over low heat until heated through and keep warm. Prepare the remaining ingredients and have them ready for assembly.
Heat a griddle or cast iron pan to high and toast the tortillas on both sides until crisp (if you try to fold them, they will crack).
Lay out 1 tortilla on a cookie sheet and evenly spread it with half of the beans, 1/3 of the cheeses, 1/2 of the blackened coyote, 1 tablespoon of the green onions, and cover with a second tortilla. Repeat this layering order with the remaining ingredients. Finish with the third tortilla and garnish with the remaining cheese, cilantro and diced tomatoes. Bake for 5 minutes. Remove from the oven and portion with a slicing knife into 4 wedges.

Coyote Stew
Chunk up 2lbs of coyote meat into 1/2" cubes, fry in pan.
1/2can mild Pace Picante sauce
1/2 can tomato sauce
1 can corn
1 can green beans
mix meat, sauces, and veggies in pot, stew for 5 hours.

 Al


*

*


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Rabbit & Hare*
*Hares are, well, a whole different animal than a rabbit.* Hares are mostly known in America as jackrabbits, although those blessed with snowy weather get snowshoe hares as well. Hares are large, up to 12 pounds in some cases, and one will serve four easily. Hares are also dark meat; they look more like beef than chicken. Go figure. And finally, hares live longer and so tend to be tougher. They are best served braised.

*Buttermilk Fried Rabbit*
brine your rabbits before frying. A simple brine of 1/4 cup kosher salt to 4 cups water will do &#8212; the rabbit is going to get plenty of seasoning later. Submerge your bunny in this brine for up to 12 hours. This process keeps them moist.
Â· 2 to 4 cottontails,
Â· 2 cups buttermilk
Â· 2 tablespoons Italian seasoning, or mix together 1 1/2 teaspoons oregano, 1 1/2 teaspoons thyme and 1 tablespoon dried parsley
Â· 1 tablespoon paprika
Â· 1 tablespoon garlic powder
Â· 2 teaspoons cayenne, or to taste
1 1/2 cups flour
1 heaping teaspoon salt
About 2 cups vegetable oil
Mix the buttermilk with the all the spices except the teaspoon of salt and the flour. Coat the rabbit with the mixture and set in a covered container overnight, or at least 8 hours.
When you are ready to fry, pour the oil into a large pan &#8212; a big cast iron frying pan is ideal &#8212; to a depth of about an inch. The general idea is you want the oil to come halfway up the side of the rabbit. Set the heat to medium-high.
Meanwhile, take the rabbit out of the buttermilk and let it drain in a colander. Don&#8217;t shake off the buttermilk or anything, just leave it there.
1. Let the oil heat until it is about 325Â°F; this is the point where a sprinkle of flour will immediately sizzle. When the oil is hot, pour the flour and salt into a plastic bag and shake tocombine. Put a few pieces of rabbit into the bag and shake to get it coated in flour.
2. Set the coated rabbit pieces in one layer in the hot oil so they don&#8217;t touch. Fry for about 8 to 12 minutes. Fry gently &#8212; you want a steady sizzle, but nothing raging, and you definitely don&#8217;t want the rabbit to just sit in oil. You might need to adjust the heat. Turn the rabbit pieces and fry for another 10 minutes or so, until they are golden brown. The forelegs will come out first, followed by the loin, and the hind legs will come out last. You will probably need to fry in batches, so just leave the uncooked rabbit pieces in the colander until you are ready to flour them up and fry them. Don&#8217;t let the floured pieces sit.
3. When the rabbit is good and fried, let them rest on a rack set over a paper towel to drain away any excess oil. If you are cooking in batches, set this in a warm oven.

*Braised Rabbit with Mushroom Sauce*
Â· 1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
Â· 1 teaspoon salt 
Â· 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper 
Â· 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
Â· 3 tablespoons vegetable oil 
Â· 1 (3 pound) rabbit, 
Â· 1 (10.75 ounce) can condensed cream of mushroom soup 
Â· 1 (8 ounce) can sliced mushrooms, drained 
Â· 2 cloves garlic, minced 
Â· 1 teaspoon Italian seasoning 
Â· 1 cup water 
Â· 1 1/2 cups baby carrots 
Â· 6 potatoes, peeled and cut into 3/4 inch chunks 
Â· Add all ingredients to list 
1. Combine flour, salt, pepper, and garlic powder in a bowl, and set aside. Heat the oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Coat each piece of rabbit with the seasoned flour mixture, and cook in the hot oil for 3 to 5 minutes per side, until the rabbit pieces are golden brown. Remove the rabbit from the skillet and set aside.
2. Preheat an oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C).
3. Mix together the mushroom soup, mushrooms, garlic, Italian seasoning, and water in a saucepan; bring to a boil over medium heat.
4. Place the browned rabbit pieces in a large roasting pan or Dutch oven with a lid, and cover the rabbit with the carrots and potatoes. Pour the mushroom sauce over the rabbit, carrots, and potatoes, cover, and bake in the preheated oven for 1 1/2 hours, until the rabbit and vegetables are tender and the sauce is bubbling.

*Bohemian Rabbit*

 1 rabbit, cut into serving pieces
2 tbsp bacon fat or butter
1 medium onion, sliced
1 qt. (32 oz.) sauerkraut

Melt the fat in a large skillet. Add the rabbit and brown on all sides.
Add the onion slices and fry until they are soft.
Add the sauerkraut and stir together.
Cover, reduce heat and simmer 3 &#8211; 4 hours.
If desired, remove the rabbit and debone then add back to the skillet.​ 

*Creamy Rabbit Casserole*
2 rabbits cut into pieces
~ 5 tbsp butter
~ 1 medium onion, chopped
~ 1 1/2 cups heavy cream
~ 1/3 cup vinegar
~ salt and pepper to taste
~ 1/2 tsp thyme 
In a Dutch oven melt 3 Tbsp butter and brown the rabbit pieces. Remove and set aside.

Add remaining 2 Tbsp butter and saute onion till clear. Return rabbit to pan.

Mix remaining ingredients and pour half of this over rabbit. Cover and simmer over very low heat for 1 hour.

Skim off fat and add remaining cream mixture. Heat gently for 10 minutes until sauce thickens.

​ *Deep Fried Snowshoe Hare Sandwich*
boneless, skinless hare meat, keep in large pieces if possible
~ Bisquick or complete pancake mix
~ beer
~ finely crushed Triscuit crackers
~ canola oil
~ 1/2 cup mayo
~ 1/8 tsp garlic powder
~ 1/2 tsp Mrs. Dash
~ shredded lettuce 

Pound meat well to tenderize and flatten

Make a thick batter of Bisquick or pancake mix and beer.

Dip meat in the batter and coat well. Place on baking dish, cover and refrigerate overnight.

Roll the cold meat in crushed crackers. Coat evenly.

Deep fry at 365 degrees until golden brown. Remove and drain on paper towels.

While meat is cooking, mix the mayo, garlic powder and Mrs. Dash together in a bowl.

Pile the meat on hoagie rolls or buns. Top with the mayo and lettuce.

​ *Fried Rabbit & Gravy*
rabbit, cut into serving pieces
~ 1/3 cup all-purpose flour
~ 1/2 tsp salt
~ 1/8 tsp black pepper
~ 1/8 tsp cayenne pepper
~ vegetable oil for frying
~ 3 tbsp all-purpose flour
~ 1 1/2 cup milk or chicken broth
~ salt and pepper
~ brown bouquet sauce 

In large plastic food-storage bag, combine 1/3 cup flour, salt, black pepper and cayenne pepper. Shake to mix. 

Add rabbit pieces. Shake to coat.

In large skillet, heat 1/4 inch of oil over medium-high heat until hot. 

Add coated meat and brown on all sides. 

Reduce heat and cover tightly. Cook over very low heat until tender, about 20-25 minutes. Turn pieces once.

Remove cover and cook 5 minutes longer to crisp. 

Transfer meat to plate lined with paper towels and set aside to keep warm.

Discard all but 3 tablespoons of the oil. 

Over medium heat, stir 3 tbsp flour into reserved oil. Blend in milk or broth. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until thick and bubbly. Add salt, pepper and brown bouquet sauce to taste. 

​ *Rabbit Pie*
young rabbits
~ 1 onion, sliced
~ 1 slice bacon, cut in strips
~ 1 teaspoon salt
~ dash pepper
~ all-purpose flour
~ biscuit dough

Clean the rabbits, removing all hair and fat. Cut into serving pieces.

Place the rabbits in a large stock pot and cover with water. Bring to a boil.

Add the onions, bacon, salt, and pepper. Cover tightly and simmer until tender.

Remove the rabbits from the broth and place in a baking dish.

Thicken the broth with flour, using 2 tablespoons for each cup of liquid. Pour the thickened broth over the rabbits.

Prepare the biscuit dough and pat into a 1/4 inch thick sheet.

Place the dough over the baking dish, cutting slits to allow the steam to escape.

Bake in a 450 degree oven for 30 minutes.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Elk is a meat that that one can buy at some stores and speciltly shops. It works well with many beef recipes also.

*Elk Steaks with Creamy Dijon Mustard Gravy.*

*Ingredients*



1 Â½ pound elk roast, cut into Â½ thick steaks Â½ teaspoon nutmeg
Â½ teaspoon allspice
Â½ teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon ground sage
8 ounces mushrooms, sliced
1 yellow onion, thinly sliced
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
32 ounces vegetable broth _(substitute beef or chicken broth)_
4 tablespoons butter
1 tablespoon olive oil
Â½ cup flour + 2 tablespoons flour
 *Directions*

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Heat a 12 inch cast iron skillet over medium heat and add 1 tablespoon butter. When the butter is melted, sautÃ© sliced onions and mushrooms until onions are translucent and mushrooms have browned.
While the onions and mushrooms are sautÃ©ing, cut elk roast into Â½ inch thick steaks. Place steaks between two layers of plastic wrap and pound with a meat tenderizer. Mix together nutmeg, allspice, salt and sage with Â½ cup of flour. Lightly dredge elk steaks in flour and set aside.
Remove onions and mushrooms and set aside. Add 1 tablespoon butter and olive oil to the skillet. Gently place elk steaks in skillet and brown for 2 minutes turning and repeating the process. You may have to do this in batches. Remove steaks and set aside.
Add remaining 2 tablespoons of butter to skillet. Once the butter is melted, whisk in 2 tablespoons of flour until a thick paste forms. Gradually add the vegetable broth, whisking constantly and picking up all of the bits from the bottom of the skillet. Reduce heat to a simmer and continue to whisk until gravy is smooth. Add Dijon mustard to the gravy and continue to stir. When the gravy has thickened, turn off heat. Season with salt and pepper if needed.
Place the elk steaks in the gravy and top with the sautÃ©ed onions and mushrooms. Place the skillet in the oven and bake for 30 minutes.
Serve elk steaks and mustard gravy over steamed rice or cooked quinoa.

*Baked Elk Meatballs with Cauliflower Rice Pilaf*
ground elk
&#9726;Â½ cup onio&#9726;1 pound Meatball Ingredients
n, finely diced
&#9726;2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
&#9726;1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
&#9726;Â½ teaspoon garlic powder
&#9726;Â½ teaspoon kosher salt
&#9726;1 tablespoon flat leaf parsley, finely chopped

Cauliflower Rice Pilaf Ingredients
&#9726;2 cups cauliflower &#8216;rice&#8217;
&#9726;1 tablespoon avocado oil
&#9726;Â½ cup onion, diced
&#9726;1 clove garlic, minced
&#9726;1 cup chicken stock
&#9726;Â½ cup grated Gruyere cheese
&#9726;1/4 grated Parmesan cheese
&#9726;Flat leaf parsley for garnish
&#9726;Salt and pepper, to taste

Directions

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

In a large bowl, combine all meatball ingredients and mix well. Form 2 inch meatballs and place on a nonstick cooking sheet. Bake in oven for 20-25 minutes.

While the meatballs are baking, heat a skillet over medium heat. Add avocado oil and saute onion and garlic until onions soften and become translucent. Add cauliflower &#8216;rice&#8217; and the chicken broth and continue to cook for about 5-7 minutes. Reduce heat to low and gently stir in grated Gruyere and Parmesan cheeses. Season with salt and pepper as needed. Add meatballs to the cauliflower &#8216;rice&#8217; pilaf

Substitute ground beef, venison, antelope or bison meat

Elk with Rosemary and Potatoes
&#9726;1lb Elk bottom round, thinly sliced
&#9726;2 cups Baby tri-colored potatoes, boiled
&#9726;1 medium onion, diced
&#9726;2 garlic cloves, thinly sliced
&#9726;1 tablespoon rosemary, roughly chopped
&#9726;2 tablespoons butter
&#9726;1/2 cup Italian salad dressing
&#9726;1 teaspoon garlic powder
&#9726;pinch of salt and pepper

Marinate the sliced elk in your favorite Italian salad dressing along with 1 teaspoon garlic powder, a pinch of salt, pepper and rosemary. Cover and place in refrigerator for 30 minutes to an hour. While the meat is marinating, boil small tri-colored potatoes for 10-15 minutes until soft. Drain and set aside. Heat a skillet over medium heat and add butter, garlic, onion and remaining rosemary. SautÃ© the onions until softened. Add potatoes and stir together. Move potatoes to 1/2 of the skillet and add elk. Cook elk until preferred doneness. I prefer mine to be medium-rare so I cooked for 3-4 minutes

Elk Pierogies
Pierogi Filling
&#9726;1/2 lb ground elk
&#9726;2 carrots diced fine
&#9726;1 leek diced fine
&#9726;3 asparagus spears diced fine
&#9726;1 garlic clove diced
&#9726;pinch of kosher salt
&#9726;2 tablespoons butter

Pierogi Dough
&#9726;2 cups sifted white flour
&#9726;1/4 cup olive oil
&#9726;1 egg
&#9726;3/4 cup sour cream
&#9726;1 teaspoon kosher salt

Directions
1.Mix all pierogi dough ingredients together in a large bowl. Lightly flour a large flat surface and knead the dough until well smooth. Shape into a ball and wrap in plastic wrap letting the dough rest for 30 minutes on the counter.
2.Heat skillet over medium heat. Add 1 tablespoon butter and all vegetables to skillet. Cook for 12-15 minutes until vegetables become soft and tender. Add ground elk to skillet and cook until browned. Season with salt and remove from heat.
3.Roll out dough on a lightly floured surface until dough is 1/8&#8243; thick. Using a round cookie cutter or the top of a drinking glass, cut 16-20 rounds in the dough. Place filling in the center of each round. Wet your finger with water and wet the edges of the dough. Fold the dough over and press together to seal. You can use a fork to help crimp the edges or simply press similar to sealing a pie crust.
4.Bring a large pot of water to a rolling boil and gently drop pierogies in water for 3-4 minutes or until they float to the surface of the pan. Remove and drain.
5.Heat skillet over medium heat and melt remaining tablespoon of butter. Add elk pierogies to skillet and quickly sear on each side for about 1 minute. Remove from skillet and continue to cook remaining pierogies until done.

*Savory Garlic Mushroom Ground Elk over Rice*
Ingredients
&#9726;1lb ground elk
&#9726;8oz mushrooms sliced
&#9726;1 small yellow onion chopped
&#9726;2 garlic cloves diced
&#9726;2 tablespoons butter
&#9726;1 tablespoon fresh sage chopped
&#9726;10 3/4 oz canned mushroom soup mix
&#9726;1/2 cup water
&#9726;Worcestershire sauce
&#9726;2 cups cooked rice
&#9726;Salt and pepper to taste

Directions

Heat skillet over medium heat. Add butter, onion, garlic and mushrooms. Saute mushrooms and onion until they are lightly browned, about 7-8 minutes. Add chopped sage and mix. Move mushrooms to the side of the pan and add ground elk and continue cooking until elk is browned. Reduce heat to low and add mushroom soup mix and 1/2 cup of water to the pan. Stir together and bring to a simmer. For a savory classic flavor similar to stroganoff add a few dashes of Worcestershire sauce to the mix and stir. Season with salt and pepper if needed.
Remove from heat and serve over rice


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have read more comments about people saying bear meat is some of the worst wild game they have eaten. Most of them were well after my spring bear Hunt in 1982 in northern Ont. Canada.
I guess it was because I took care of the bear just like I would a deer. clean field dressing practice and getting it in a cooler quickly. Since it was a May hunt Temptures could soar during the day. We elected to skin the bear at the camp we were at and pack it in coolers boned out. 
We found our bear meat very tasty and tender despite both being over 350 pounds.

*Crock Pot Bear with gravy* 

*Ingredients*
1/2 tsp. garlic salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
2-3 lb. bear roast
2 32-oz. cartons of beef stock
1 pack French onion soup mix
1 pack egg noodles
3 Tbsp. butter
Salt
Pepper
Fresh Italian parsley
3 Tbsp. cornstarch
1/4 cup water
Combine garlic salt and pepper and sprinkle on bear roast. Let meat rest for five minutes. Combine beef stock and French onion soup mix in slow cooker. Place roast in slow cooker and cook on low for four to six hours or on high for two to four hours.
Prepare eggs noodle according to package. After straining the water off the noodles, add butter with salt, pepper and parsley to taste. Set aside.
Remove meat from slow cooker and let it rest. Carefully pour stock from slow cooker into a large cooking pot. Turn burner on high and bring stock to a rolling boil.
In a separate bowl, combine the water and cornstarch with a whisk. Slowly pour cornstarch into tock while constantly stirring. Once the stock begins to thicken remove it from the heat.
Trim bear meat of all fat and shred the meat. Combine it with the gravy mixture. Place buttered noodles on plate and pour gravy and meat on top of the noodles. Add parsley on top.


*Bear Loin Barbecue*

*Ingredients*
3 lb. bear tenderloin
3/4 cup vinegar
3/4 cup catsup
1 cup water
1 onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 Tbsp. Worcester sauce
1/4 tsp. Tabasco
3 Tbsp. brown sugar
1 tsp. dry mustard
Slice meat in half-inch pieces and cook 30 minutes in oven at 350 degrees.
Meanwhile, mix the other ingredients together in a pan and cook 20 minutes over moderate heat.
Pour off liquid from meat, cover with barbecue sauce and cook one hour.


*Bear Steak and Rice*

*Ingredients:*

1 1/2 lbs. bear steak
1 1/2 tbsp. vegetable oil
2 large onions, cut into 1/2" slices, rings
1 can (10 3/4 oz.) condensed cream of mushroom soup
1 (4 oz.) can sliced mushrooms
drain & reserve liquid
1/2 cup dry sherry
1 1/2 tsp. garlic salt
3 cups hot cooked rice
*Directions:*

Cut steak into thin strips. 
In a large skillet (oven-proof, if desired), brown meat in oil, using high heat. Add onions. SautÃ© until tender crisp. 
Blend soup, sherry, liquid from mushrooms, and garlic salt. Pour over steak. Add mushrooms. 
Reduce heat; cover and simmer 1 hour or until steak is tender. (Or cover and bake at 350 degrees.) Serve over beds of fluffy rice. 



*Country Style Bear*

*Ingredients:*

Bear meat
Seasoned flour
oil
Dehydrated onion soup (optional)
Fresh onion slices (optional)
*Directions:*

Slice bear meat into serving size portions about 1/4" thick. Tenderize with a meat hammer. Dredge in seasoned flour. 
Brown quickly in a small amount of oil. Add enough water to cover meat. Cover pot tightly and simmer until tender over low heat. 
Thicken gravy to desired consistency with flour. Season to taste. 
*Dehydrated onion soup may be used to flavor, as may fresh onion slices.


*BEAR STROGANOFF*

1 lb. cubed bear meat
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 pkg. brown gravy mix
1 pkg. French onion
Rice

Cook bear meat until well done; drain excess fat in frying pan. Mix all ingredients with bear meat and bring to a boil, simmer for 30 minutes. Serve over rice or noodles.

*SAVORY BEAR*

 1 pt. tarragon vinegar
2 peppercorns
3 bay leaves
1 stick cinnamon
2 onions, quartered
1/2 tsp. thyme
1/2 tsp. basil
1/2 tsp. rosemary
1 c. minced celery
2 lb. bear meat, cut in cubes
1 c. minced shallots
Salt and pepper to taste
Flour
1 pt. water
1 stick butter
2 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 lg. can sliced mushrooms

Combine the vinegar, peppercorns, bay leaves, cinnamon, onions, thyme, basil, rosemary, and celery and pour over the bear meat in a bowl. Marinate in refrigerator for 24 hours. Drain bear meat; strain and reserve the marinade. Cook bear meat in a Dutch oven in small amount of fat until browned. Sprinkle with shallots, salt, pepper, and small amount of flour and add water, reserved marinade, butter, Worcestershire sauce, and mushrooms. Simmer for 2 hours or until the bear meat is tender, adding water as needed.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*BRAISED ANTELOPE*

Salt and pepper
Flour
3-4 lbs. antelope roast
3 tbsp. fat
2 c. water
1 tbsp. wine vinegar

Salt, pepper, and flour roast. Saute in hot fat until browned. Add water and vinegar. Cover and cook slowly 3 to 4 hours. Potatoes and carrots may be added last half hour of cooking, if desired.


*Antelope Sausage*

 2 lbs. (2 c.) antelope
2 tbsp. Morton's Tenderquick curing salt
1 c. water
1 tsp. dry mustard
1 tsp. (or more) cracked pepper
1 tbsp. brown sugar
1 tsp. onion or garlic salt


Mix well and shape into 2 loaves. Wrap in heavy foil and refrigerate 24 hours. Then bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour and 15 minutes. Drain well; remove from foil and re-wrap in fresh tin foil. Refrigerate for 24 more hours. Slice and serve. Recipe freezes well and can be multiplied. When using larger quantities of meat make loaves larger and longer and just bake longer.


*Antelope Wet Burrito*


*Ingredients*


1 1/2 â 2 pounds antelope roast, thinly sliced 
2 sweet potatoes, diced 
1 cup red bell pepper, finely diced 
1 cup onion, finely diced 
4 ounce diced mild green chiles 
2 tablespoons oil 
1/4 cup cilantro, roughly chopped 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon cumin 
1/2 teaspoon coriander 
1/2 teaspoon chili powder 
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt 
1 cup low fat sour cream 
2 cups shredded mild cheddar cheese, divided 
10-12 flour tortillas 
28 ounce can green chile enchilada sauce
 *Directions*
Heat a large skillet over medium heat and add oil. When oil is hot add finely diced sweet potatoes, onions and bell pepper. Stir potatoes until potatoes soften about 15 minutes. Add diced chiles and cilantro to potatoes gently stirring everything together. Remove from skillet and set aside in a large bowl.
Heat skillet over medium heat and add sliced antelope meat to skillet and continue cooking until meat has browned. Stir in garlic powder, cumin, coriander, chili powder and salt. Remove meat from heat and add to potatoes. Gently stir in 1 cup shredded cheddar cheese and sour cream.
Pre-heat oven to 400 degrees.
Begin making burritos with the antelope/potato hash filling and set seam side down in a baking dish. When done, pour green chile enchilada sauce over the tops of the burritos. You may find that you do not need to use the entire can of sauce. Top the burritos with the remaining shredded cheese and cover loosely with aluminum foil. Place in oven and bake for 30 minutes. Remove foil and bake for an additional 10 minutes.
Remove from oven and serve warm with sour cream and guacamole.


*Pronghorn Antelope Ragu*

*Ingredients*


1 lb ground antelope 
4 slices bacon chopped 
6 large tomatoes 
3 tablespoons tomato paste 
3 large leeks diced 
2 garlic cloves minced 
1/2 cup dry red wine 
1 cup chicken broth 
1 tablespoon sage 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon kosher salt 
1 teaspoon oregano 
2 tablespoons butter 
1 tablespoons olive oil 
Cooked gnocchi or pasta
 *Directions*
Bring a pot of water to a boil. Score skin of the tomato a few times and carefully add whole tomatoes to boiling water until skin starts to peel. Roughly 1-2 minutes. Remove from water with a spoon and plunge tomatoes in a bowl full of ice water. Remove peel and squeeze out the seeds. Roughly chop the tomato flesh and set aside.
Heat a large pan over medium heat and add 1 tablespoon oil, chopped bacon, leeks and garlic and cook for 4-5 minutes. Add ground antelope and cook until browned or 5-7 minutes. Stir in the chopped tomatoes, tomato paste and red wine. Once the sauce starts to thicken add the chicken broth and season with sage, garlic powder, salt and oregano. Reduce the heat to low and let simmer for 10-15 minutes. Add the butter to the sauce just before serving.
You can serve this sauce over cooked gnocchi or your favorite pasta. I added the cooked gnocchi directly to the sauce and simply finished with grated parmesan cheese.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Seared Antelope with Tomato Salsa*

*Ingredients*


10 antelope backstrap steaks 1/4&#8243; thick 
2 tablespoons butter 
5 tomatoes diced, roughly 4 cups 
2 garlic cloves chopped 
2 tablespoons basil chopped 
1 jalapeno chopped 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
Grilled flatbread or baguette slices 
Kosher salt and black pepper
 *Directions*
Generously season both sides of the sliced antelope backstrap with kosher salt and pepper. Set aside to bring to room temperature before cooking. Chop tomatoes, 1 garlic clove, basil and jalapeno pepper and place in a bowl. Add olive oil and a pinch of salt and pepper. Stir together and let marinade until you are ready to serve. Heat a seasoned cast iron skillet over medium heat. Add butter and remaining chopped garlic clove. Gently place antelope steaks in butter and garlic and quickly sear about 2-3 minutes. Turn and continue to sear on the other side about 2-3 minutes. Remove antelope from skillet and place on a plate. Let rest for 5 minutes.
Slice and serve with tomato salsa and flatbread.


*Antelope Parsnip Stuffed Mushrooms*

*Ingredients
*


1/2 pounds ground antelope 
1/4 pounds ground Italian sausage 
20-24 white/brown mushrooms, stems removed 
4 ounce cream cheese softened 
1/2 cup Parmesan cheese, grated 
4 parsnips 
1 yellow onion, finely chopped 
2 tablespoons butter 
1 tablespoon sage leaves, chopped 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
salt, to taste
 *Directions*
Heat the oven to 375 degrees. Peel and then chop parsnips in half inch rounds. Fill a small pan with water and bring to a boil. Add chopped parsnips to boiling water and cook until tender. Drain water and mash with a potato masher. Heat skillet over medium heat and add 1 tablespoon butter and chopped onion. SautÃ© the onion until translucent. Add ground antelope and sausage to the skillet and cook until browned. Remove from heat. In a large bowl add softened cream cheese, Parmesan cheese, mashed parsnips, garlic powder, sausage and antelope. Season with salt and pepper if needed and set aside. Using the same skillet, heat over medium heat. Melt the remaining butter and add chopped sage leaves. Place the mushrooms top side down and cook for 1 minute. Turn and cook for another minute. Place mushrooms on a lined cookie sheet and fill each mushroom cap with a heaping spoonful of antelope filling. Bake in oven for 25 minutes or until cheese is fully melted.


*Antelope Sirloin with Spaghetti Squash*

*Ingredients*


2 Antelope sirloins 
2 spaghetti squash 
6-8 large tomatoes 
fresh herbs: basil, thyme and chives 
2 tablespoons balsamic glaze vinegar 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
kosher salt and cracked pepper 
2 tablespoon butter 
4 1/4 inch thick slices fresh mozzarella cheese
 *Antelope Sirloin Rub*


1 teaspoon kosher salt 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon paprika 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
red chili flakes (optional) 
1 teaspoon olive oil
 *Directions*


Turn on oven to 400 degrees. Microwave the Spaghetti Squash for 4/5 minutes on high. Cut squash in half with a sharp knife and remove seeds. Set on cookie sheet with the cut side UP. Brush with olive oil and season with kosher salt and pepper. Turn cut side over. Cook for 45/50 minutes until tender. Remove from oven. Remove flesh with a fork or spoon and set aside. 
Slice tomatoes and place in a large tin pan or two pieces of tinfoil. Drizzle with olive oil, balsamic vinegar, fresh herbs, kosher salt and black pepper. Heat outdoor grill to medium-high heat. Place tomatoes on grill, close lid and cook for 15-20 minutes. 
Season antelope sirloins with olive oil, kosher salt, pepper, garlic powder, paprika and chili flakes. Now that the grill is really hot, add sirloins cook for 3-4 minutes on one side. Turn sirloins and grill for another 3-4 minutes. Remove from heat and cover loosely with tin-foil. 
Over medium heat melt 2 tablespoons butter in a large skillet. Add spaghetti squash to butter and stir. Move squash to one side and add cooked tomatoes (Note: use an immersion blender on tomatoes. This will remove some of the tomato skins and make your sauce more silky and smooth). Place sliced fresh mozzarella cheese in sauce, reduce heat to low and cover loosely with tinfoil until cheese is melted. 
Slice antelope sirloin into 1/2 inch medallions and serve immediately.
 Serve a heaping spoonful of tomato sauce with melted mozzarella cheese over spaghetti squash and enjoy with the grilled antelope sirloin.


*Cabbage Leek Soup with Antelope Meatballs*

*Meatball Ingredients*


1/2 pounds ground antelope 
1/2 pounds mild Italian sausage 
1/2 cup breadcrumbs 
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg 
1/2 teaspoon ground sage 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon white pepper 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
2 tablespoons butter 
1 cup carrots, chopped 
1 cup leeks, chopped 
4 cups cabbage, shredded 
5 cups chicken broth 
1/2 cup heavy whipping cream 
salt, to taste
 *DIRECTIONS*
In a bowl add ground antelope, sausage, breadcrumbs, nutmeg, ground sage, salt and white pepper. Mix meat together with clean hands and form small meatballs. Heat skillet over medium-high heat, add oil to pan and cook meatballs in batches until browned on all sides. In a large stock pot, melt butter over medium heat. Add chopped carrots and leeks and cook until softened, about 10 minutes. Stir in shredded cabbage and continue to cook until wilted. Add chicken broth and bring to a low boil. Cover and reduce heat to low, cooking for 20 minutes. Carefully drop meatballs into soup and continue cooking for 10 minutes. Stir in whipping cream and cook for 5 minutes.
Top each bowl of soup with fried leeks and serve with sourdough bread.
http://www.nevadafoodies.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/antelopemushrooms5.jpg


 Al


----------



## michigander (Mar 26, 2008)

For those of us who truly love to cook, recipes are just a suggestion, a starting point making many of these recipes redundant, ie,
-----------with gravy
crockpot-----------meatballs
-----------------and rice ,see where I'm going with this?
Or is there some award for the raw number of recipes you contribute ( just by tweeking a lilbit a dis a lilbit a dat) ?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This is so true and I have mentioned thru out this recipe and that recipe also works for this and that. 
But there are many who can not seem to grasp that fact. there are also many who just cook because they want to eat cooked food and do not love the cooking.

That is how/why recipe books are printed and sold.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Wild boar is a princely meat when that boar is young or it was a sow; old boars can get funky and are much more challenging to cook. As omnivores, whatever the wild pigs were eating before you came along and shot one will determine how they taste, and, in some cases, what you can do with them.
Many domestic pork recipes work also.

*Wild pork bacon.

*
Ingredients:


2 good sized wild boar bellies
2 gallons of water
2 cups sea salt
1/4 cup curing salt (pink salt)
1/4 cup whole peppercorns
1/4 cup garlic powder
1/4 cup onion powder
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
1 cup brown sugar

Directions


Mix brine ingredients and soak pork belly for 2 days then take the belly out and rinse under cool water.


Hang meat in clean area and dry with a fan for 1 hours until pelicle forms


Cold smoke for two hours using apple wood chips.


Freeze, slice thinly and enjoy!



*Slow Cooker Wild Boar*

Ingredients


5-6 pound wild boar shoulder roast or a conventional pork shoulder


olive oil to coat roasts


2 tablespoons of Montreal Steak Seasoning or more


1 onion with skin on -chopped


2 carrots - rough cut


1 bunch parsley - chopped


6 cloves garlic


1 in small can diced tomatoes juice or paste


1/2 cup bourbon


1/2 cup brown sugar

Instructions

1. Cut roast into two manageable pieces

2. rub roast with olive oil and season liberally, set aside

3. Chop the vegetables for your slow cooker

4. Heat a large saute pan on your stove top and when pan is very hot add a little olive oil and sear both sides of your roast.

5. Place cut veggies and garlic in bottom of your slow cooker.

6. Add the roast, bourbon, brown sugar and diced tomatoes.

7. cover slow cooker and cook on low for approx. 7 hours.

8. The sauce that is in the bottom of the slow cooker should be strained and placed in a small sauce pot, reducing the liquid by half over a medium - high heat.

9. Serve the wild boar in pieces, encouraging your guests to pull it into pieces dipping it the sauce that came from the slow cooker or your favorite sauces.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Armadillo in Mustard Sauce.
*
Ingredients:
1 1/4 cups dry white wine 
1/2 cup oil 
2 garlic cloves, crushed (optional) 
1/4 cup butter 
Salt and pepper to taste 
1/2 tsp. thyme 
1/2 tsp. rosemary 
1 med. onion, sliced thin 
1 armadillo, cleaned and cut into serving pieces 
1 1/4 cups light cream 
1 tbsp. brown mustard (e.g. Gulden's) or Poupon Dijon 
1 tbsp. cornstarch

Directions:
Mix all ingredients of marinade and add armadillo. Marinate about 8 hrs., turning meat occasionally. Remove armadillo and reserve marinade. 

Melt butter in deep skillet and brown armadillo pieces. Pour in marinade and bring to a boil. Stir in seasoning, cover and simmer until tender (about 1 - 1 1/4 hours.) Remove skillet from the fire and place armadillo pieces on a warmed platter. 

Mix mustard and cornstarch, then mix in cream. Return skillet to low heat and stir in this mixture a little at a time. Stir sauce until hot, but not boiling, and thickened. Pour sauce over armadillo.


*Baked or Barbecued Armadillo*

Ingredients:
2 lbs. armadillo meat 
1 stick oleo or butter 
Lemon juice 
Dash onion salt 
Salt to taste 
Pepper to taste 
Lemon pepper to taste

Directions:
Season with salt, pepper, lemon pepper, lemon juice, and rub with butter. Wrap in foil and bake at 325 degrees F. for approximately 45 minutes. 

Remove foil, add more butter and brown. For barbecued armadillo, baste with barbecue sauce over grill after removing foil.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got a new recipe for coyote last evening. It is a basic meat loaf recipe but the meat from haunchs is ground along with back straps so we will utlize more of the lean coyote meat. Is recommended you add about 5% pork fat to the ground meat after grinding or if you know how to grind and get a consistence mix.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

HMMMM! I hear have to worry about Leprosy with armadillo and don't take long a Coyote is really stinking. Think I'll stick with Possum and ****.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I hear you can get fleas from sleeping with dogs too. I never have my self so will continue to properly cook my wild critters and enjoy.

 Al


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Subbed for later


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Corned Venison

*
Prep Time: 5 days or so. 

Cook Time: 3 hours


•1/2 gallon water

•Heaping 1/2 cup kosher salt

•1/3 cup sugar

•1/2 ounce Instacure No. 1 (sodium nitrite)

•1 tablespoon cracked black pepper

•1 tablespoon toasted coriander seeds

•6 bay leaves, crushed

•1 tablespoon mustard seeds

•1 tablespoon dried thyme

•1 teaspoon caraway seeds

•1 cinnamon stick

•6 cloves 

•5 chopped garlic cloves

•A 3 to 5 pound venison roast


1. Add everything but the roast to a pot and bring it to a boil. Turn off the heat and cover, then let it cool to room temperature while covered. This will take a few hours. Meanwhile, trim any silver skin you find off the roast. Leave the fat. Once the brine is cool, find a container just about large enough to hold the roast, place the meat inside and cover with the brine. You might have extra, which you can discard.

2. Make sure the roast is completely submerged in the brine; I use a clean stone to weigh the meat down. You can also just flip the meat every day. Cover and put in the fridge for 5 to 7 days, depending on the roast’s size. A 2-pound roast might only need 4 days. The longer you soak, the saltier it will get — but you want the salt and nitrate to work its way to the center of the roast, and that takes time. Err on extra days, not fewer days.

3. After the allotted time has passed, you have corned venison. To cook and eat, rinse off the meat, then put the roast in a pot just large enough to hold it and cover with fresh water. You don’t want too large a pot or the fresh water will leach out too much flavor from the meat — it’s an osmosis thing. partially cover the pot and simmer gently — don’t boil — for at least 3 hours and up to 5 hours. The meat itself will be cooked in an hour or less, but you want the sinews and connective tissue in the roast to soften and that takes time.


 Al
* 
*


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Back in the 1970's my brother and a couple of friends spent a lot of time hunting crows. Smart birds and we found hard to ambush them in a place more than once. We would then give up the shot guns and snipe them with our varmint rifles. Most all Chicken and other domestic bird recipes work.
*
SMOTHERED CROW*

In a skillet, fry a clove of garlic in bacon fat. Remove. Roll bird in flour and season with salt and pepper. Place in a skillet, brown on both sides, cover and occasionally add a bit of water. Cook until tender. Season with H.P. Sauce or Worcestershire sauce.

*CROW CASSEROLE
*
1/2 dozen crow breasts
1 qt. sauerkraut
1/2 dozen strips bacon
1/3 c. chopped onion


In skillet brown the crow breasts, then place them on a 1 1/2" layer of sauerkraut in bottom of a casserole. Cover each piece of meat with a strip of bacon and sprinkle the onion over them. Cover the breast with another layer of sauerkraut and pour sauerkraut juice over it. Bake two hours in oven heated to 350 degrees.


*HERB'S CROW HASH
*
4 or 5 crows
1 (10 3/4 oz.) can chicken broth
1/4 c. butter
Salt & Pepper to taste
Juice from 1/2 lemon
8-12 oz. sliced mushrooms
Flour
1 bay leaf
Rice or toast


THE MARINADE:


1 pt. vinegar
1 pt. water
3 cloves garlic, crushed
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. black pepper


Skin the crows. Cut away any fat. Cut bird in half. Mix marinade. Pour over crow in glass container for 24 hours in refrigerator. Discard marinade. Boil crow in a pot with water, 1 bay leaf. Remove meat from bone, slicing it against the grain. In a large fry pan heat butter, mushrooms and add chicken broth, lemon juice, salt and pepper to taste. Simmer for 20 minutes. Thicken with flour. Serve over rice


 Al


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

*WOODCHUCK, WHISTLE PIG, GROUND HOG*
*Hubby doesn't cook often, but when he does, he can cook a "mean" Groundhog. 
He cleans, cuts up and pare boils a Groundhog. 
Puts in a roaster with some Chicken parts, preferably Legs, and puts it all in the oven, at about 350 degrees for about 3 hours. Pour some BBQ sauce over it all at about 1 1/2 hours into the bake.
You are in for a treat!!! and so are your taste buds.
Really Yummy. We don't like to see people kill stuff unless they are going to eat it and this is just one way to rid your field of groundhogs and the holes they recreate, and have a good meal from the effort. *


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Fellow asked me about a recipe for hooded merganzer which is a duck many curl their nose at.

I told him to use the same recipe for the mangazer as he does for can's and mallards. Do not over cook them either.

some would say it is a waste of good burbon but I like to marinate them in a good burbon for at least a day. then warp them in tin foil with a bit of burbon and bake for about 15 minutes in a oven breast side up.


 Al


----------

